# La prof italiana quadratica media e il suo rapporto con l'altra metà del cielo



## mirta (9 Giugno 2014)

*La prof italiana quadratica media e il suo rapporto con l'altra metà del cielo*

Ciao
qno già mi conosce per averlo letto la mia storia, che riassumo qui brevemente: mio marito mi ha tradita con una prof. 
Non posso quindi negare di avere il dente avvelenato nei confronti della  categoria. D'altra parte è una categoria che mi ha spesso lasciata  basita, fin da quando io stessa frequentavo le superiori. Quale miglior  momento, quindi, che questo, per fare il punto della situazione?

mia nonna era prof al liceo. 
Passando molto tempo con lei quando ero piccola fino verso  l'adolescenza, mi è capitato spesso di ascoltare telefonate di colleghe.

La scuola italiana, per chi non lo sapesse, è un ambiente "rosa":  professoresse a perdita d'occhio. Gli unici maschi sono in genere il  preside, il custode, e qualche sparuto professore uomo, non  necessariamente eterosessuale. 

Quando le colleghe nubili/separate/divorziate di mia nonna le  telefonavano, dopo interminabili conversazioni i cui contenuti erano i  medesimi delle mie telefonate con le amichette 14enni, mia nonna mi  diceva: "se farai l'insegnante, evita come la peste le tue colleghe!"
Dieci anni dopo che mia nonna è andata in pensione, anch'io sono entrata  nella scuola a fare qualche supplenza. E mi sono ritrovata coinvolta in  quella bolgia infernale da cui mia nonna mi aveva detto di stare  lontana! Solo che i mezzi di comunicazioni sono cambiati e ora non sono  telefonata, ma sms e facebook-chat.

Il problema delle professoresse libere è che vivendo in un ambiente  rosa, non sanno più rapportarsi in modo "sano" col maschio. La tendenza  generale è di considerare qualsiasi gesto maschile diverso dal respirare  come un "ci sta provando!"
Non starò a fare differenze tra ciò che mi raccontava mia nonna delle  colleghe e ciò in cui mi sono trovata coinvolta personalmente, perchè  non c'è alcuna differenza. 

Di seguito alcune delle chicche che mi è capitato di ascoltare  (ovviamente mantenendo la più imperturbabile serietà). Alcune di queste  si riferiscono a uomini sposati, a frati, a uomini dichiaratamente  omosessuali (in una scuola, se sei gay, lo sanno anche i muri dei bagni  ogni volta che metti un brutto voto)
-mi ha offerto un caffè alle macchinette: ci prova
-ha preso per sbaglio il the alle macchinette e me lo ha dato: in realtà lo ha preso per me, ma si vergognava a dirmelo
-ha fatto finta di dimenticare il registro nella mia classe solo per avere una scusa per vedermi 
-quando mi ha salutata, ha agitato la mano in modo più plateale del solito: ci prova
-lui, sposato con una figlia, ha telefonato a me, nubile, con la scusa  di chiedermi un dizionario: ci prova, lo devo dire alla moglie?
-vorrebbe telefonarmi, ma non lo fa perchè il mio numero non è sull'elenco
-non vuole uscire con me per non ferire la madre che mi odia: infatti  quando lo chiamo (ndr:3 volte al giorno) la madre mi dice sempre che è  uscito
-quando mi vede si nasconde: mi ama
-da quando sa che abbiamo l'ora buca insieme, non si fa più vedere in sala insegnanti: ci prova
-ieri pioveva a dirotto, io ero senza ombrello che aspettavo l'autobus:  mi ha offerto un passaggio in auto a casa: era una scusa per venire a  casa mia a fare sesso
-ieri pioveva a dirotto, lui era senza ombrello: lo ha fatto apposta, per indurmi a chiedergli se voleva un passaggio: mi ama
-mi ha invitata a cena: ci prova (ndr: cena di fine anno di tutti i colleghi)
-ha organizzato una cena di classe solo per andare fuori a cena con me
-da quando sa che anch'io faccio la via X per venire a scuola, lui cambia strada: ci prova, ma è timido. 
-il marito della collega, a casa della collega, mi ha chiesto se volevo un caffè: che sfacciato.
-mi ha mandato un sms/cartolina dal paese estero/città/luogo di villeggiatura: ci prova
-ha cambiato la foto del profilo di facebook: ci prova
-ha portato un mazzo di fiori alla collega X: mi ama
-lo chiamo 30 volte al giorno, non mi risponde mai: mi vuole
-ha notato la mia giacca nuova: ci prova (no, è gay..)

Questo tipo di conversazioni surreali mi sono capitate solo in  ambienti scolastici italiani (una prof tedesca o inglese, le offri il  caffè, ti rignrazia, se lo beve e 3 sec dopo se n'è già  dimenticata)...qualcuno ha esperienze simili, pur lavorando in altri  ambienti?

Ai miei amici single e in disperata ricerca dico sempre: piazzatevi  fuori da una scuola con un mazzo di fiori e offriteli alla prima che  esce che abbia dai 25 in su. Se beccate quella già  sposata/fidanzata/lesbica: no problem! dietro di lei c'è cmq una nubile  che è convinta che stiate usando le altre (1, 2, o 3 o 4, non importa)  come donne dello schermo per arrivare a loro!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> Ciao
> qno già mi conosce per averlo letto la mia storia, che riassumo qui brevemente: mio marito mi ha tradita con una prof.
> Non posso quindi negare di avere il dente avvelenato nei confronti della categoria. D'altra parte è una categoria che mi ha spesso lasciata basita, fin da quando io stessa frequentavo le superiori. Quale miglior momento, quindi, che questo, per fare il punto della situazione?
> 
> ...


ciao Mirta. Bel post, spiritoso. Ma prima o poi capiterà qui Brunilde. E' stato bello conoscerti, però.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Mirta. Bel post, spiritoso. Ma prima o poi capiterà qui Brunilde. E' stato bello conoscerti, però.


Insegna matematica? Pensavo italiano e storia, non so perchè.


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> Ciao
> qno già mi conosce per averlo letto la mia storia, che riassumo qui brevemente: mio marito mi ha tradita con una prof.
> Non posso quindi negare di avere il dente avvelenato nei confronti della  categoria. D'altra parte è una categoria che mi ha spesso lasciata  basita, fin da quando io stessa frequentavo le superiori. Quale miglior  momento, quindi, che questo, per fare il punto della situazione?
> 
> ...


Ah ... però!!!


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Io spero e credo che come in tutte le categorie ci sia dentro di tutto di più. 

Mia figlia alle elementari ne aveva una ossessionata dal trovare marito. ....non parlava d'altro. ...è rimasta zitella e ci credo.

Come hanno avuto insegnanti donne molto  in gamba. E un uomo pazzo. Prof di latino.

Ho un amica preside molto intelligente e sposata ed altre insegnanti.


Non ho amiche superficiali.......mi basta il marito ...... e non insegna. 

Certo fossero tutte come me non si accorgerebbero mai che uno le corteggia neppure davanti ad una richiesta scritta.

Ho sempre preso tutto come un gioco.

Quello guarda me????.ma figurati....fa il pirla con tutte!  E me lo sono sposato ahahah


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

non ho letto ma l'assassino è fantastica


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insegna matematica? Pensavo italiano e storia, non so perchè.


non so cosa insegni ma Mirta ha parlato di insegnanti libere in genere


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so cosa insegni ma Mirta ha parlato di insegnanti libere in genere


E mica ho letto tutto il papier, sei matta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica ho letto tutto il papier, sei matta?


ma fa ridere:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

brunetta fa la maestra (almeno...un tempo mi pareva fosse così), tutt'altra categoria molto più morigerata.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta fa la maestra (almeno...un tempo mi pareva fosse così), tutt'altra categoria molto più morigerata.


Morigeratissime.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Divertente!


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

Fa male, evidentemente, frequentare troppo le 14enni!!!


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Mirta, hai scritto un post divertentissimo, e confermo che c'è del vero! 
Faccio parte della categoria, ma come sanno tanti qui ho una vita piuttosto ricca da _quel_ punto di vista e poi, come Disincantata, non sono capace di cogliere segnali di acchiappo, forse perché non mi interessa coglierli, o forse perché sono nata tonta da questo punto di vista.
Però tra i miei massimi divertimenti c'è proprio l'osservazione delle colleghe single sfigate (ma anche delle sposate frustrate, eh!, anzi, direi anche più queste che le prime, alla fine) e delle loro manovre di avvicinamento del maschio o deliri di onnipotenza seduttiva e predatoria: sono un po' stronza dentro e mi divertono certi drammi umani travestiti da fierezza. 
Nella scuola come negli ambienti di lavoro ristretti in genere è così, cioè non restringerei alla sola sala prof questo specimen di comportamenti ridicoli e penosi al tempo stesso (umoristici, avrebbe detto Pirandello).
La cosa più divertente è vedere queste zitellone-sposate frustrate dopo che hanno fatto la gita scolastica col collega che è "interessato", quando l'evidenza dice che se dopo cinque giorni di albergo non hai combinato nulla, lui non è affatto interessato, ma loro sono capaci di acrobazie mentali e verbali irripetibili (non me le annoto, c'è un limite a tutto, e non so immaginarmi cose proprio totalmente menzognere, ma tu ci puoi provare, la vena ce l'hai) per perseverare nel convincimento.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> Ciao
> qno già mi conosce per averlo letto la mia storia, che riassumo qui brevemente: mio marito mi ha tradita con una prof.
> Non posso quindi negare di avere il dente avvelenato nei confronti della  categoria. D'altra parte è una categoria che mi ha spesso lasciata  basita, fin da quando io stessa frequentavo le superiori. Quale miglior  momento, quindi, che questo, per fare il punto della situazione?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Se solo ripenso alla mia prof di latino e greco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2014)

Dov'è Erato?

Quella volta che mi disse la prof...ollimi...dimmi l'ablativo contino patatone mio...
E io...Oloio...
E lei che significa?

E io...significa...significa...MA VA IN MONA!

E lei...al posto, al posto....

Dimmi contino patatone mio come mai Tacito usa l'ablativo assoluto in questa situazione?

Io: Perchè i soldati stanno venendo a rompere i cojoni a Nerone finchè sta trombando con sua madre Messalina, e certo uno in certi momenti non ha tempo nè modo di vedere come mai bussano alla porta...

Al posto...al posto...

Contino parlami delle fonti del Clitumno...
Cos'è un film?

Al posto...al posto...

Contino hai fatto ben 23 errori nella versione di latino, te li spiego?

No prof, tanto non li capisco...

Al posto...al posto...

Contino patatone mio...io lo so che la musica è tutta la tua vita, ma c'è dell'altro...

E lo so...prof...la figa, l'amore, l'amicizia...

No Contino il greco e il latino...

Scegli...in quale delle due ti rimando?

Ma porc...porc....

Contino un liceo non è un cinema dove entri ed esci a tuo piacere...

E poi la nota sul registro...
Solo perchè dissi...ehi prof...ma da come lei spiega il tiaso di Saffo, sembra che lei sia un'anziana lesbicona...

Insomma
Lei era nubile.
Ed era amica di quella d'Italiano dell'altra sessione...nubile pure lei...


Ma le tre PARCHE famigerate in tutto il vicentino furono le tre sorelle Boeche...

“Spero promitto e iuro vanno con l’infinito futuro”


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Mirta. Bel post, spiritoso. Ma prima o poi capiterà qui Brunilde. E' stato bello conoscerti, però.


Stavo appunto pensando a questo leggendo :carneval: chissà se poi bruni è arrivata ...continuo a leggere :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto ma l'assassino è fantastica


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma lo uccide a suon di chiacchiere specifica :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica ho letto tutto il papier, sei matta?


Ma che testa di cavolo :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> Ciao
> qno già mi conosce per averlo letto la mia storia, che riassumo qui brevemente: mio marito mi ha tradita con una prof.
> Non posso quindi negare di avere il dente avvelenato nei confronti della  categoria. D'altra parte è una categoria che mi ha spesso lasciata  basita, fin da quando io stessa frequentavo le superiori. Quale miglior  momento, quindi, che questo, per fare il punto della situazione?
> 
> ...



divertente mirta...
ma lo sai già che sei di parte!!!
vero?
devi sbollire.
se non altro per non  avere il dente avvelenato con la categoria.
ti assicuro che quello che hai descritto è comune in tutti gli ambienti lavorativi...nei ministeri, come nelle piccole fabbrichette private.
inoltre non ha senso fare una distinzione di sesso!
lo stronzo che mi ha fatto cornuto è un professore di fisica, pensa te.
Libero, con le sue 18 ore settimanali, quando io in media ne faccio 40,
 pomeriggi liberi e casa libera, tempo a gogò.
iniziano le ferie a metà giugno e tornano a la lavoro a settembre...ti sembra logico?
quasi due mesi e mezzo di ferie, contro i comuni mortali che si fanno si e no 20 giorni ad agosto,
 senza parlare delle ferie natalizie e via dicendo.
odio anche io la categoria ovvio, ma so di essere di parte,
 uno stronzo mi ha dimostrato come è meglio passare il tempo a disposizione..
chiaro c'era la troia che ci stava.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

Non è vero niente

le professoresse sono tutte sante


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> Ciao
> qno già mi conosce per averlo letto la mia storia, che riassumo qui brevemente: mio marito mi ha tradita con una prof.
> Non posso quindi negare di avere il dente avvelenato nei confronti della  categoria. D'altra parte è una categoria che mi ha spesso lasciata  basita, fin da quando io stessa frequentavo le superiori. Quale miglior  momento, quindi, che questo, per fare il punto della situazione?
> 
> ...


Divertente ma se è cosi provo una pena infinita per quei poveri ragazzi che devono confrontarsi ogni giorno tutto il giorno con quelle prof che hai descritto....per fortuna non tutte/tutti son così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> divertente mirta...
> ma lo sai già che sei di parte!!!
> vero?
> devi sbollire.
> ...


sono meno di due mesi (ci sono semrpe gli esami terminali, in qualsiasi scuola si lavori, e alle superiori pure quelli di riparazione a fine agosto) non sono ferie ma vacanze dall'impegno frontale (le ferie sono 30 giorni per tutti, gg nei quali non ti possono rochiamare per corsi, sostegno, riparazioni cazzi e mazzi; gli altri devi stare in zona) e le 18 ore sono solo quelle frontali, di nuovo. La preparazione, le correzioni, le riunioni, i cazzi e i mazzi sono fuori da quell'orario, lo stesso per gli scrutini e i collegi. Vale anche per le lezioni universitarie: di fronte alla classe ci stai due ore, per preparare la lezione ce ne metti almeno il doppio se non di più, senza contare le riunioni di dipartimento; se segui i tesisti, poi, fai le ore piccole...Per le scuole, infine, lo stipendio è basso ed è il regno del precariato a vita, dunque non mi sembra ci sia tantissimo da invidiare o da odiare. Implicazioni familiari escluse, chiaramente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono meno di due mesi (ci sono semrpe gli esami terminali, in qualsiasi scuola si lavori, e alle superiori pure quelli di riparazione a fine agosto) non sono ferie ma vacanze dall'impegno frontale (le ferie sono 30 giorni per tutti, gg nei quali non ti possono rochiamare per corsi, sostegno, riparazioni cazzi e mazzi; gli altri devi stare in zona) e le 18 ore sono solo quelle frontali, di nuovo. La preparazione, le correzioni, le riunioni, i cazzi e i mazzi sono fuori da quell'orario, lo stesso per gli scrutini e i collegi. Vale anche per le lezioni universitarie: di fronte alla classe ci stai due ore, per preparare la lezione ce ne metti almeno il doppio se non di più, senza contare le riunioni di dipartimento; se segui i testisti, poi, fai le ore piccole...Per le scuole, infine, lo stipendio è basso ed è il regno del precariato a vita, dunque non mi sembra ci sia tantissimo da invidiare o da odiare. Implicazioni familiari escluse, chiaramente.


Amen


hai dimenticato l'orario di ricevimento e le ore che passi a rispondere alle decine di email di studenti, colleghi e amministrazione


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono meno di due mesi (ci sono semrpe gli esami terminali, in qualsiasi scuola si lavori, e alle superiori pure quelli di riparazione a fine agosto) non sono ferie ma vacanze dall'impegno frontale (le ferie sono 30 giorni per tutti, gg nei quali non ti possono rochiamare per corsi, sostegno, riparazioni cazzi e mazzi; gli altri devi stare in zona) e le 18 ore sono solo quelle frontali, di nuovo. La preparazione, le correzioni, le riunioni, i cazzi e i mazzi sono fuori da quell'orario, lo stesso per gli scrutini e i collegi. Vale anche per le lezioni universitarie: di fronte alla classe ci stai due ore, per preparare la lezione ce ne metti almeno il doppio se non di più, senza contare le riunioni di dipartimento; se segui i testisti, poi, fai le ore piccole...Per le scuole, infine, lo stipendio è basso ed è il regno del precariato a vita, dunque non mi sembra ci sia tantissimo da invidiare o da odiare. Implicazioni familiari escluse, chiaramente.


Brava, Anna. Meno male che hai risposto tu, rischiavo di buttar fuori veleno


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono meno di due mesi (ci sono semrpe gli esami terminali, in qualsiasi scuola si lavori, e alle superiori pure quelli di riparazione a fine agosto) non sono ferie ma vacanze dall'impegno frontale (le ferie sono 30 giorni per tutti, gg nei quali non ti possono rochiamare per corsi, sostegno, riparazioni cazzi e mazzi; gli altri devi stare in zona) e le 18 ore sono solo quelle frontali, di nuovo. La preparazione, le correzioni, le riunioni, i cazzi e i mazzi sono fuori da quell'orario, lo stesso per gli scrutini e i collegi. Vale anche per le lezioni universitarie: di fronte alla classe ci stai due ore, per preparare la lezione ce ne metti almeno il doppio se non di più, senza contare le riunioni di dipartimento; se segui i testisti, poi, fai le ore piccole...Per le scuole, infine, lo stipendio è basso ed è il regno del precariato a vita, dunque non mi sembra ci sia tantissimo da invidiare o da odiare. Implicazioni familiari escluse, chiaramente.



si buonanotte!!!
vedi il mio, come faceva le correzioni e le preparazioni, i pomeriggi...con lei.
ma che cazzo dici?
una preparazione solo sulla carta, senza un responsabile che ti controlla, fai come cazzo di pare...se il pomeriggio vuoi scopare invece di fare preparazione nessuno ti rompe il cazzo.


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brava, Anna. Meno male che hai risposto tu, rischiavo di buttar fuori veleno


ti farebbe bene.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amen
> 
> 
> hai dimenticato l'orario di ricevimento e le ore che passi a rispondere alle decine di email di studenti, colleghi e amministrazione


E porca merda, vero anche questo. Io sto qui aggratis a correggere "tesine" ogni volta che me le buttano su FB.
Però stavo meditando proprio ora di dire basta. Solo che poi, siccome chissà perché se sei un docente e quindi hai a che fare con giovani, DEVI essere in qulache modo mater-paterno, ti colpevolizzano.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti farebbe bene.


Ma no, mica ce l'ho il veleno dentro


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si buonanotte!!!
> vedi il mio, come faceva le correzioni e le preparazioni, i pomeriggi...con lei.
> ma che cazzo dici?
> una preparazione solo sulla carta, senza un responsabile che ti controlla, fai come cazzo di pare...se il pomeriggio vuoi scopare invece di fare preparazione nessuno ti rompe il cazzo.



Ciao

e quanto dura il tuo di sbollimento? ... 

Che ne sai. C'è anche la notte ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si buonanotte!!!
> vedi il mio, come faceva le correzioni e le preparazioni, i pomeriggi...con lei.
> ma che cazzo dici?
> una preparazione solo sulla carta, senza un responsabile che ti controlla, fai come cazzo di pare...se il pomeriggio vuoi scopare invece di fare preparazione nessuno ti rompe il cazzo.



tu, a quanto pare 

sai com'è, di gente che non fa bene il proprio lavoro ne trovi in ogni ambiente. Mi spiace per te, ovviamente, ma non credo che la professione avesse inciso granché. Il mio ex era, guarda caso, un architetto (e pieno di lavoro, per giunta). Ciò non toglie che il tempo per massacrarsi come persona l'ha trovato, e non poco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si buonanotte!!!
> vedi il mio, come faceva le correzioni e le preparazioni, i pomeriggi...con lei.
> ma che cazzo dici?
> una preparazione solo sulla carta, senza un responsabile che ti controlla, fai come cazzo di pare...se il pomeriggio vuoi scopare invece di fare preparazione nessuno ti rompe il cazzo.


Se scopi al pomeriggio poi ti tocca comunque recuperare la sera

Un impiegato (per dire) quando finisce di lavorare va a casa e stacca

io ieri mi sono portata gli esami da correggere al fiume

a volte correggo fino alle 2 di notte


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se scopi al pomeriggio poi ti tocca comunque recuperare la sera
> 
> Un impiegato (per dire) quando finisce di lavorare va a casa e stacca
> 
> ...


lascia stare, sto seguendo alcuni specializzandi: comincio la correzione ORA (prima ho fatto altro lavoro, chiaramente). Altro che sputar veleno contro chi parla male a caso, io impalerei...


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu, a quanto pare
> 
> sai com'è, di gente che non fa bene il proprio lavoro ne trovi in ogni ambiente. Mi spiace per te, ovviamente, ma non credo che la professione avesse inciso granché. Il mio ex era, guarda caso, un architetto (e pieno di lavoro, per giunta). Ciò non toglie che il tempo per massacrarsi come persona l'ha trovato, e non poco.



ma che dici?
introduci la meritocrazia nella scuola...poi mi sai dire quanti sopravvivono.
la verità è che a parte il mio caso specifico...l'andazzo è proprio quello.
io conosco un infinità di professori che nel pomeriggio, invece di scopare fanno lezioni private a suon di soldoni o hanno il doppio lavoro ( generalmente il negozietto di famiglia) altro che preparazione!!!!


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> introduci la meritocrazia nella scuola...poi mi sai dire quanti sopravvivono.
> la verità è che a parte il mio caso specifico...l'andazzo è proprio quello.
> io conosco un infinità di professori che nel pomeriggio, invece di scopare fanno lezioni private a suon di soldoni o hanno il doppio lavoro ( generalmente il negozietto di famiglia) altro che preparazione!!!!



Ciao

hai scoperto l'acqua calda ... 


in che paese vivi?

ma non dimentichiamoci della parte sana,
da lì può crescere tutto ... 



sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> introduci la meritocrazia nella scuola...poi mi sai dire quanti sopravvivono.
> la verità è che a parte il mio caso specifico...l'andazzo è proprio quello.
> io conosco un infinità di professori che nel pomeriggio, invece di scopare fanno lezioni private a suon di soldoni o hanno il doppio lavoro ( generalmente il negozietto di famiglia) altro che preparazione!!!!


Ma come puoi generalizzare così?

Poi questa che i professori sono troie o bagascioni mi è proprio nuova...

Boh, personalmente nel mio ambiente sono tutti bacchettoni, altro che

e poi ho due figli in età scolare, e anche li di zoccole o bagascioni non ne ho mai visti, anzi, devo dire che ho trovato molto supporto negli insegnanti dei miei figli quando abbiamo avuto i nostri problemi famigliari


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> introduci la meritocrazia nella scuola...poi mi sai dire quanti sopravvivono.
> la verità è che a parte il mio caso specifico...l'andazzo è proprio quello.
> io conosco un infinità di professori che nel pomeriggio, invece di scopare fanno lezioni private a suon di soldoni o hanno il doppio lavoro ( generalmente il negozietto di famiglia) altro che preparazione!!!!


e sicuramente ne conosco altrettanti bravissimi che lavorano un sacco i pomeriggi. Che facciamo, una gara? Sono sicura che vinco io. La meritocrazia, dipende. Se vale, vale per tutte le categorie, allora. Sia nel pubblco che ne privato che appalta nel pubblico. E anche nel privato a basta (pensa alle scuole private e vedi tu che schifezza ci trovi dentro). Per altro, questo modo (disonestà, truffa, mediocrità) mi pare sia caratterista tutta italiana, non della categoria di lavoratori. Altrove, a pari condizioni, non c'è. Mai stato in Scandinavia? O in Francia? O in Germania? O in Uk?


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai scoperto l'acqua calda ...
> 
> ...




basta con le canne, Sienne.
stai in Italia...


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> basta con le canne, Sienne.
> stai in Italia...



Ciao

Non ve ne è bisogno ... 

Grazie ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amen
> 
> 
> hai dimenticato l'orario di ricevimento e le ore che passi a rispondere alle decine di email di studenti, colleghi e amministrazione



giusto!


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

vabbé, non vi stancate troppo a ricevere e a rispondere .mazza che fatica


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e sicuramente ne conosco altrettanti bravissimi che lavorano un sacco i pomeriggi. Che facciamo, una gara? Sono sicura che vinco io. La meritocrazia, dipende. Se vale, vale per tutte le categorie, allora. Sia nel pubblco che ne privato che appalta nel pubblico. E anche nel privato a basta (pensa alle scuole private e vedi tu che schifezza ci trovi dentro). Per altro, questo modo (disonestà, truffa, mediocrità) mi pare sia caratterista tutta italiana, non della categoria di lavoratori. Altrove, a pari condizioni, non c'è. Mai stato in Scandinavia? O in Francia? O in Germania? O in Uk?



vinci, vinci, quanto sei brava.
ma guarda che mica risolvi, cosi.
dicendo cosa funziona o cosa no.
e basta con sta Scandinavia o Germania o altro...
ok, funzionano e allora?
perche non ci vai a vivere?
che la scuola Italiana non funziona non dovrei dirlo io e mi stupisco di tanta omertà.
se una cosa va male, vi difendete dicendo che va male tutto.
guarda il tuo.
la scuola italiana funziona?
poi parli della Scandinavia....
spiegami allora le prof. che vanno al mercato...spiegami tutto, anche l'assenza dal lavoro quando finisce l'attività didattica.
cosa fai da giugno a settembre?
scommetto che ti prepari, stai ore a prepararti per l'anno prossimo...


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> giusto!



ma non vi vergognate?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vinci, vinci, quanto sei brava.
> ma guarda che mica risolvi, cosi.
> dicendo cosa funziona o cosa no.
> e basta con sta Scandinavia o Germania o altro...
> ...


Sai che ci sono le famose ore di buco, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, non vi stancate troppo a ricevere e a rispondere .mazza che fatica


dipende dall'oggetto, mica parliamo di convenevoli. Sono mail di lavoro, a tutti i livelli di quel lavoro (dalla didattica ai progetti, alle ricerche, alle correzioni). Ho passato tutto ieri a scrivere lettere di raccomandazione (le referenze, in gergo), per i fellowships degli specializzandi che me ne hanno fatto richiesta (via mail, chiaramente). Ieri era domenica.


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che ci sono le famose ore di buco, no?



si, il famoso *buco anale*!!!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non vi vergognate?


sempre esagerato


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Mi avete dato coraggio, Anna e Valentine:smile:

Ecco il messaggio che ho or ora partorito e divulgato a chi di dovere:
_Non ho capito. Mi mandate da correggere i vostri lavori perché? Perché  ho un'aria materna e benevolente? Sì, vi voglio bene, ma proprio per  questo direi che dovete arrangiarvi. Perché prima di tutto ci vuole  rispetto. E rispetto esigeva che voi approfittaste di me fino al 6  giugno.
 Vi comunico infatti che la scuola è finita, che non sono in  commissione d'esame, che se avete imparato l'italiano, l'avete fatto in  13 anni di scuola o non lo saprete forse mai. 
 Da questo istante, finisce il mio sbagliatissimo contributo.
 A tutti dico solo: non chiamate mai quella cosa lì "tesina", ma sempre "la mia ricerca", "il mio percorso di ricerca"._


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, il famoso *buco anale*!!!!


Hai bevuto? Onesto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, non vi stancate troppo a ricevere e a rispondere .mazza che fatica



Guarda che il discorso non era sulla fatica, ma sul tempo, le ore che non vengono calcolate. Se io dico che lavoro 20 ore a settimana con quelle ore intendo solo ed esclusivamente le ore di lezione frontale. Le ore di ricevimento, le ore che passi a rispondere alle email, a preparare i powerpoint per le lezioni, a prenotare le aule per gli esami, a preparare i testi per gli esami e le fotocopie per gli esami, a correggere tutti i vari esami, a fare esami orali, a riempire moduli per dare la disponibilità per le discussioni delle tesi, per la correzione delle tesi, a presenziare alle discussioni delle tesi, ecc ecc ecc queste sono tutte ore extra! E quindi quando si dice che un professore lavora 18/20 ore alla settimana é una grandissima cazzata. Io, ripeto, spesso lavoro fino a notte fonda. Ma quelle ore non sono ore di lezione frontale, quindi? Non è lavoro?


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi avete dato coraggio, Anna e Valentine:smile:
> 
> Ecco il messaggio che ho or ora partorito e divulgato a chi di dovere:
> _Non ho capito. Mi mandate da correggere i vostri lavori perché? Perché  ho un'aria materna e benevolente? Sì, vi voglio bene, ma proprio per  questo direi che dovete arrangiarvi. Perché prima di tutto ci vuole  rispetto. E rispetto esigeva che voi approfittaste di me fino al 6  giugno.
> ...



appunto attaccati alla canna del gas...
mai un'nsegnaate seria, bollerebbe cosi una richiesta di cultura, di sapere, di conoscenza...
e già. 
la scuola è finita, iniziano le vacanze e mica solo per questi bastardi di studenti...
che cazzo vogliono?


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vinci, vinci, quanto sei brava.
> ma guarda che mica risolvi, cosi.
> dicendo cosa funziona o cosa no.
> e basta con sta Scandinavia o Germania o altro...
> ...


senti, facciamo così: hai ragione tu, sempre, specie dalle 22 in poi. Meglio, così? Se la scuola non funziona è perché il ministero, non funziona; solo una stato stolto taglia sull'istruzione e università. Ma, come dicevo, hai ragione tu (sono oltre le 22, in effetti). Ah, dimenticavo: se brami tanto il fancazzismo estivo tipico dei docenti italiani (pensiero tuo), perché non ti sei abilitato? Non è che ti fosse impedito, eh. Ti avrebbero perfino -orrore- consentito di insegnare storia dell'arte, sai quante ne acchiappavi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dipende dall'oggetto, mica parliamo di convenevoli. Sono mail di lavoro, a tutti i livelli di quel lavoro (dalla didattica ai progetti, alle ricerche, alle correzioni). Ho passato tutto ieri a scrivere lettere di raccomandazione (le referenze, in gergo), per i fellowships degli specializzandi che me ne hanno fatto richiesta (via mail, chiaramente). *Ieri era domenica.*


certe domeniche arrivo a lavorare 15 ore:mrgreen:
ma non è un discorso logico, per carità .oggettivamente però direi che è un  lavoro con tempi piuttosto comodi rispetto a molti altri


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto attaccati alla canna del gas...
> mai un'nsegnaate seria, bollerebbe cosi una richiesta di cultura, di sapere, di conoscenza...
> e già.
> la scuola è finita, iniziano le vacanze e mica solo per questi bastardi di studenti...
> che cazzo vogliono?



Ciao

prima ti lamenti, per la faccenda della meritocrazia ... 

Ehhh, già ... se non s'impara, così si rimane ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi avete dato coraggio, Anna e Valentine:smile:
> 
> Ecco il messaggio che ho or ora partorito e divulgato a chi di dovere:
> _Non ho capito. Mi mandate da correggere i vostri lavori perché? Perché  ho un'aria materna e benevolente? Sì, vi voglio bene, ma proprio per  questo direi che dovete arrangiarvi. Perché prima di tutto ci vuole  rispetto. E rispetto esigeva che voi approfittaste di me fino al 6  giugno.
> ...


Ma tu sei la loro professoressa? Oppure una supplente?


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certe domeniche arrivo a lavorare 15 ore:mrgreen:
> ma non è un discorso logico, per carità .oggettivamente però direi che è un  lavoro con tempi piuttosto comodi rispetto a molti altri


anche il giornalismo, solo che la docenza rende un quinto. Non so quanto guadagni tu, ma lo stipendio di un docente, anche delle superiori, è da piangerci su.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vinci, vinci, quanto sei brava.
> ma guarda che mica risolvi, cosi.
> dicendo cosa funziona o cosa no.
> e basta con sta Scandinavia o Germania o altro...
> ...


Beh io ad esempio fino al 20 luglio ho esami e riprendo il 3 settembre. Nel frattempo, si, spesso preparo il nuovo corso, o magari finalmente riesco a scrivere qualcosa per le mie ricerche e pubblicare qualcosa. Perché se non pubblichi sei finito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, il famoso *buco anale*!!!!


Mi spiace, davvero. Ma lo sai che il problema non è la professione, vero? Essù, non puoi perderti in un bicchiere perdipiù vuoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *certe domeniche arrivo a lavorare 15 ore*:mrgreen:
> ma non è un discorso logico, per carità .oggettivamente però direi che è un  lavoro con tempi piuttosto comodi rispetto a molti altri


Se non altro ci mangi a sbafo ai matrimoni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certe domeniche arrivo a lavorare 15 ore:mrgreen:
> ma non è un discorso logico, per carità .oggettivamente però direi che è *un  lavoro con tempi piuttosto comodi* rispetto a molti altri


certo, se per l'appunto parli di orari di lezioni

la maggior parte delle mamme che conosco io finiscono di lavorare alle 5 e fino all'indomani mattina non devono fare altro che pensare alla casa e ai figli 

io invece no

e però sono la fancazzista che lavora 20 ore a settimana


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Guarda che il discorso non era sulla fatica, ma sul tempo, le ore che non vengono calcolate. Se io dico che lavoro 20 ore a settimana con quelle ore intendo solo ed esclusivamente le ore di lezione frontale. Le ore di ricevimento, le ore che passi a rispondere alle email, a preparare i powerpoint per le lezioni, a prenotare le aule per gli esami, a preparare i testi per gli esami e le fotocopie per gli esami, a correggere tutti i vari esami, a fare esami orali, a riempire moduli per dare la disponibilità per le discussioni delle tesi, per la correzione delle tesi, a presenziare alle discussioni delle tesi, ecc ecc ecc queste sono tutte ore extra! E quindi quando si dice che un professore lavora 18/20 ore alla settimana é una grandissima cazzata. Io, ripeto, spesso lavoro fino a notte fonda. Ma quelle ore non sono ore di lezione frontale, quindi? Non è lavoro?


ma dai, quello è andare in giro a scopare. Anche tu, che pretese che hai


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche il giornalismo, solo che la docenza rende un quinto. Non so quanto guadagni tu, ma lo stipendio di un docente, anche delle superiori, è da piangerci su.


guadagno che se non lavoro non mangio e che non ho tempo di piangere che arriva equitalia e mi tassa le lacrime.
guadagno che prima di tutto devo investire in tempo e denaro  poi se guadagno è da vedere.
pare che siano scelte


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senti, facciamo così: hai ragione tu, sempre, specie dalle 22 in poi. Meglio, così? Se la scuola non funziona è perché il ministero, non funziona; solo una stato stolto taglia sull'istruzione e università. Ma, come dicevo, hai ragione tu (sono oltre le 22, in effetti). Ah, dimenticavo: se brami tanto il fancazzismo estivo tipico dei docenti italiani (pensiero tuo), perché non ti sei abilitato? Non è che ti fosse impedito, eh. Ti avrebbero perfino -orrore- consentito di insegnare storia dell'arte, sai quante ne acchiappavi.



io faccio una professione che ogni giorno commercia arte.
l'arte per esempio a scuola non esiste, è la colpa di chi è?
non dei professori?
quando facevo il liceo (diplomato con 58/60)...la mia prof. di matematica, ci lasciò a meta anno...per andare al seguito in Tanzania con suo marito...ci lasciò cosi in balia di supplenti e ore di buco(anale).
poteva farlo, lo ha fatto...siamo andati malissimo all'esame di matematica.
eppure nessuno l'ha buttata fuori.
il potere del posto fisso.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto attaccati alla canna del gas...
> mai un'nsegnaate seria, bollerebbe cosi una richiesta di cultura, di sapere, di conoscenza...
> e già.
> la scuola è finita, iniziano le vacanze e mica solo per questi bastardi di studenti...
> che cazzo vogliono?


No, Spider, non si ragiona così. La richiesta di sapere e di cultura sarebbe stata onorata se l'ultimo giorno di scuola, come io avevo proposto, avessimo parlato e letto insieme qualche passo de "Le città invisibili" di Calvino. Si sono rifiutati, avevano preparato da mangiare, ballavano e suonavano. Io mi tenevo stretta quel mio libriccino vecchio e annotatissimo di Calvino al seno: c'era un messaggio, lì, che volevo lasciare loro, l'ultimo dopo tre anni in cui hanno imparato che la letteratura significa qualcosa e la storia anche.
Avevano tutto l'anno scolastico per venire a consultarsi su queste maledette "tesine" d'esame. E infatti i pochi che hanno il sesno del rispetto del lavoro, me le hanno sottoposte nell'ultima settimana.
Se si insegna con i comportamenti prima che con le parole, beh, ecco. Mi pare che imparare che non è mai giusto lavorare gratis e che non è nemmeno giusto usare un professore come un distributore automatico di gadget sia difendere un mondo forse antico, ma quanto lo rimpiangeremo, in cui il lavoro valeva qualcosa, e in cui le persone erano persone e non limoni da spremere su un pesce marcio. Ma magari tu sei un frustrato che lavori anche quando non dovresti e che ha quindi perso il senso del rispetto per se stesso. Parli dunque per rancore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Beh io ad esempio fino al 20 luglio ho esami e riprendo il 3 settembre. Nel frattempo, si, spesso preparo il nuovo corso, o magari finalmente riesco a scrivere qualcosa per le mie ricerche e pubblicare qualcosa. *Perché se non pubblichi sei finito*.


Amen. Perché non parliamo della retribuzione dele pubblicazioni? Troppo divertente?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io faccio una professione che ogni giorno ha che vedere  con l'arte.
> e il mio disagio nasce proprio da qui...
> l'arte per esempio a scuola non esiste, è la colpa di chi è?
> non dei professori?
> ...


Mamma.


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> certo, se per l'appunto parli di orari di lezioni
> 
> la maggior parte delle mamme che conosco io finiscono di lavorare alle 5 e fino all'indomani mattina non devono fare altro che pensare alla casa e ai figli
> 
> ...



Ciao

noi qui non usiamo dire le ore di lezioni, ma la percentuale. 
Cioè, è chiaro che il lavoro è fatto da più "compiti", mica solo 
le ore in classe ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *guadagno che se non lavoro non mangio* e che non ho tempo di piangere che arriva equitalia e mi tassa le lacrime.
> guadagno che prima di tutto devo investire in tempo e denaro  poi se guadagno è da vedere.
> pare che siano scelte


dai, Luna, questo vale per tutti. Tutti noi, intendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Spider, non si ragiona così. *La richiesta di sapere e di cultura sarebbe stata onorata se l'ultimo giorno di scuola, come io avevo proposto, avessimo parlato e letto insieme qualche passo de "Le città invisibili" di Calvino. Si sono rifiutati, avevano preparato da mangiare, ballavano e suonavano. Io mi tenevo stretta quel mio libriccino vecchio e annotatissimo di Calvino al seno: c'era un messaggio, lì, che volevo lasciare loro, l'ultimo dopo tre anni in cui hanno imparato che la letteratura significa qualcosa e la storia anche.*
> Avevano tutto l'anno scolastico per venire a consultarsi su queste maledette "tesine" d'esame. E infatti i pochi che hanno il sesno del rispetto del lavoro, me le hanno sottoposte nell'ultima settimana.
> Se si insegna con i comportamenti prima che con le parole, beh, ecco. Mi pare che imparare che non è mai giusto lavorare gratis e che non è nemmeno giusto usare un professore come un distributore automatico di gadget sia difendere un mondo forse antico, ma quanto lo rimpiangeremo, in cui il lavoro valeva qualcosa, e in cui le persone erano persone e non limoni da spremere su un pesce marcio. Ma magari tu sei un frustrato che lavori anche quando non dovresti e che ha quindi perso il senso del rispetto per se stesso. Parli dunque per rancore.


Mi spunta una lagrimuccia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io faccio una professione che ogni giorno commercia arte.
> *l'arte per esempio a scuola non esiste, è la colpa di chi è?*
> non dei professori?
> quando facevo il liceo (diplomato con 58/60)...la mia prof. di matematica, ci lasciò a meta anno...per andare al seguito in Tanzania con suo marito...ci lasciò cosi in balia di supplenti e ore di buco(anale).
> ...


non certo nostra (categoria estensiva). La colpa è del governo. Non decidono certo i docenti o io quante ore si debbano fare a scuola per la disciplina e tantomeno in quali scuole la si faccia. Scusa, ma di certo di storia dell'arte ne bazzico un peletto più io, eh. O visto che sono le 22.51 ti devo dare di nuovo ragione? Basta accordarsi.


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mamma.



lo so che per te il liceo era un miraggio...
fattene una ragione.
scommetto 42/60...istituto tecnico parificato.
via Ostiense 103.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dai, *Luna,* questo vale per tutti. Tutti noi, intendo.


:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> noi qui non usiamo dire le ore di lezioni, ma la percentuale.
> Cioè, è chiaro che il lavoro è fatto da più "compiti", mica solo
> ...


eh, dillo a Spider, noi lo sappiamo benissimo


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:


scusa, l'avatar mi ha ingannato. Ma che diavolo ti sei messa, a proposito?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo so che per te il liceo era un miraggio...
> fattene una ragione.
> scommetto 42/60...istituto tecnico parificato.
> via Ostiense 103.


Sì, però tu sei brillo e sragioni. 1) Quella votazione non ha senso se incastonata nel discorso che fai e 2) fa anche un po' ridere che tu l'abbia specificata, sai com'è. Fai l'architetto? E fai l'architetto e buonanotte, no che devi avere regolarmente da ridire su chi fa un altro mestiere. Te lo sei scelto tu, non rompere i coglioni.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certe domeniche arrivo a lavorare 15 ore:mrgreen:
> ma non è un discorso logico, per carità .oggettivamente però direi che è un  lavoro con tempi piuttosto comodi rispetto a molti altri


La penso come te.


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non certo nostra (categoria estensiva). La colpa è del governo. Non decidono certo i docenti io quante ore si debbano fare a scuola per la disciplina e tantomeno in quali scuole la si faccia. Scusa, ma di certo di storia dell'arte ne bazzico un peletto più io, eh. O visto che sono le 22.51 ti devo dare di nuovo ragione? Basta accordarsi.


senti, di mandarti a fare in culo dopo le 22, non ci vuole proprio niente.
visto che sei cosi stupida.
ma che cazzo vuoi dire con questa storia delle 22?
che finalmente hai digerito il tofu, il seitan e puoi scoreggiare liberamente davanti al libro di Pennac?
scoreggia ti fa bene!!!!!

decidi tu.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> certo, se per l'appunto parli di orari di lezioni
> 
> la maggior parte delle mamme che conosco io finiscono di lavorare alle 5 e fino all'indomani mattina non devono fare altro che pensare alla casa e ai figli
> 
> ...


Clem nessuno dice fancazzista. Io e te ci conosciamo. Tra me e te chi ha più tempo libero? 
Io non dico che sia un lavoro semplice, io non lo farei per esempio. Peró finisci gli esami al 20 luglio poi se vuoi stai al mare o in montagna fino al 3 settembre. Che poi utilizzi quel tempo anche per lavorare ok, ma non sarà mai come stare 8/10 ore in ufficio e avere 3 settimane di ferie. Concordi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, di mandarti a fare in culo dopo le 22, non ci vuole proprio niente.
> visto che sei cosi stupida.
> ma che cazzo vuoi dire con questa storia delle 22?
> che finalmente hai digerito il tofu, il seitan e puoi scoreggiare liberamente davanti al libro di Pennac?
> ...



Pennac lo leggevo da adolescente, intanto. Comunque, visto che di notte sei rancoroso, illogico, sgarbato e all'apparenza pure alticcio, io mi scanso, ok? Hai ragione tu, ci si vede di giorno. :singleeye:


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però tu sei brillo e sragioni. 1) Quella votazione non ha senso se incastonata nel discorso che fai e 2) fa anche un po' ridere che tu l'abbia specificata, sai com'è. Fai l'architetto? E fai l'architetto e buonanotte, no che devi avere regolarmente da ridire su chi fa un altro mestiere. Te lo sei scelto tu, non rompere i coglioni.



ma io non ho regolarmente da ridire su chi fa un altro mestiere.
dove lo hai letto?
appuravo solo che una categoria, quella degli insegnanti,
 se guadagna poco e male, non si deve lamentare, 
perchè poco dà.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Clem nessuno dice fancazzista. Io e te ci conosciamo. Tra me e te chi ha più tempo libero?
> Io non dico che sia un lavoro semplice, io non lo farei per esempio. Peró finisci gli esami al 20 luglio poi se vuoi stai al mare o in montagna fino al 3 settembre. Che poi utilizzi quel tempo anche per lavorare ok, ma non sarà mai come stare 8/10 ore in ufficio e avere 3 settimane di ferie. Concordi?


Scusa, sai. Ma non avete diritto, se dipendenti, a 30 gg. di ferie l'anno? No? Vivo su Marte?


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Clem nessuno dice fancazzista. Io e te ci conosciamo. Tra me e te chi ha più tempo libero?
> Io non dico che sia un lavoro semplice, io non lo farei per esempio. Peró finisci gli esami al 20 luglio poi se vuoi stai al mare o in montagna fino al 3 settembre. Che poi utilizzi quel tempo anche per lavorare ok, ma non sarà mai come stare 8/10 ore in ufficio e avere 3 settimane di ferie. Concordi?


Ciao

vero ... 

ma concordi con l'aspetto, che è un lavoro che non finisce mai?

Non si stacca mai definitivamente ... ce l'hai sempre con te ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Clem nessuno dice fancazzista. Io e te ci conosciamo. Tra me e te chi ha più tempo libero?
> Io non dico che sia un lavoro semplice, io non lo farei per esempio. Peró finisci gli esami al 20 luglio poi se vuoi stai al mare o in montagna fino al 3 settembre. Che poi utilizzi quel tempo anche per lavorare ok, ma non sarà mai come stare 8/10 ore in ufficio e avere 3 settimane di ferie. Concordi?


Tu ci andresti ad insegnare in un Istituto Agrario di Monculo Marittimo dove spacciano, arrubbano i motorini e si menano per le cicche?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, sai. Ma non avete diritto, se dipendenti, a 30 gg. di ferie l'anno? No? Vivo su Marte?


Bè sì. Poi il problema lì è che non t'arriva l'ossigeno al cervello.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, sai. Ma non avete diritto, se dipendenti, a 30 gg. di ferie l'anno? No? Vivo su Marte?


Si ma d'estate 3 settimane la restante la usi durante l'anno
Gli insegnanti oltre al mese e mezzo estivo, vogliamo metterci vacanze di Natale Pasqua ponti carnevale elezioni.
Non è una critica ma é indubbio che le ore a disposizione siano di più.
Le mie amiche insegnanti vanno a prendere i figli a scuola, li portano in palestra ecc ecc
Bada bene che non contesto l'impegno che dovete mettere nel vostro lavoro, ripeto non lo farei ma alcune cose non si possono negare


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ci andresti ad insegnare in un Istituto Agrario di Monculo Marittimo dove spacciano, *arrubbano *i motorini e si menano per le cicche?


paura...
ma questa è metampisicosi!!!!!
paura...paura....

e tu, molliccio come sei,
 ci andresti a spaccare i sassi per fare i marciapiedi, 
di quella cazzo di periferia dove vivi?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> paura...
> ma questa è metampisicosi!!!!!
> paura...paura....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero ...
> 
> ...


Si
Peró quello dipende da come prendi il tuo lavoro
Io lavoro da dipendente e spesso mi porto a casa il lavoro per non dire le notti che non dormo perchè penso a quello che devo fare il giorno dopo.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì. Poi il problema lì è che non t'arriva l'ossigeno al cervello.


Quindi se rido di questa battuta è perché su Marte non c'è ossigeno. Chiaro.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non ho regolarmente da ridire su chi fa un altro mestiere.
> dove lo hai letto?
> appuravo solo che una categoria, quella degli insegnanti,
> se guadagna poco e male, non si deve lamentare,
> perchè *poco dà*.


questo non è vero perché ci sono insegnanti che sono stati determinanti 
nella vita delle persone...è questione di qualità però, non di tempo :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quindi se rido di questa battuta è perché su Marte non c'è ossigeno. Chiaro.:mrgreen:


Infatti non era per ridere. Uff.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ci andresti ad insegnare in un Istituto Agrario di Monculo Marittimo dove spacciano, arrubbano i motorini e si menano per le cicche?


Io non andrei ad insegnare nemmeno alla scuola privata in centro a Milano frequentato dai figli di papá.
Non c'entra con non ammettere di avere più tempo libero tutto qui


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ma di cosa si sta parlando esattamente?

Se vi è un'aspetto, quello è che ci si può gestire le ore 
fuori dalle lezioni - non tutte, ma la dico così. Ma alla fine,
bisogna farle ugualmente. Ad esempio di sera, mentre altri 
si godono e si rilassano guardando un film ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non è vero perché ci sono insegnanti che sono stati determinanti
> nella vita delle persone...è questione di qualità però, non di tempo :mrgreen:


Vero


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non ho regolarmente da ridire su chi fa un altro mestiere.
> dove lo hai letto?
> appuravo solo che una categoria, quella degli insegnanti,
> se guadagna poco e male, non si deve lamentare,
> *perchè poco dà*.


Dai non puoi generalizzare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Clem nessuno dice fancazzista. Io e te ci conosciamo. Tra me e te chi ha più tempo libero?
> Io non dico che sia un lavoro semplice, io non lo farei per esempio. Peró finisci gli esami al 20 luglio poi se vuoi stai al mare o in montagna fino al 3 settembre. Che poi utilizzi quel tempo anche per lavorare ok, ma non sarà mai come stare 8/10 ore in ufficio e avere 3 settimane di ferie. Concordi?


hm, aspetta, però. Quanto guadagni, tu (domanda retorica, chiaramente) rispetto a un docente? Poi, certo, se confronti con professore emerito probabilmente guadagna più lui, ma credo ti sia chiaro perché.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non ho regolarmente da ridire su chi fa un altro mestiere.
> dove lo hai letto?
> appuravo solo che una categoria, quella degli insegnanti,
> se guadagna poco e male, non si deve lamentare,
> perchè poco dà.


Questo non é vero.
Ho avuto prof che mi hanno dato tanto e quest'anno mio figlio passa l'anno grazie alla pazienza e alla professionalitá di una professoressa


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non andrei ad insegnare nemmeno alla scuola privata in centro a Milano frequentato dai figli di papá.
> Non c'entra con non ammettere di avere più tempo libero tutto qui


No, c'entra eccome. Devi esserci portata per fare un certo mestiere, che più che mestiere è proprio una vocazione. Se hanno più tempo libero di te o di me è perchè per certi versi l'insegnamento è più "stressante" di parecchi altri mestieri. Sembra assurdo ma è così. Fatti sei o anche cinque ore in varie classi di disagiati e poi ne riparliamo, che non è che sono tutte come la scuola privata in centro a Milano dei figli di papà.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, aspetta, però. Quanto guadagni, tu (domanda retorica, chiaramente) rispetto a un docente? Poi, certo, se confronti con professore emerito probabilmente guadagna più lui, ma credo ti sia chiaro perché.


Sinceramente non ho idea di cosa guadagni ma siamo sempre li io faccio più ore 
E comunque se mi dici uno stipendio medio di un prof delle medie diciamo ti dico se ci allontaniamo di molto. Io non credo


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma d'estate 3 settimane la restante la usi durante l'anno
> Gli insegnanti oltre al mese e mezzo estivo, vogliamo metterci vacanze di Natale Pasqua ponti carnevale elezioni.
> Non è una critica ma é indubbio che le ore a disposizione siano di più.
> Le mie amiche insegnanti vanno a prendere i figli a scuola, li portano in palestra ecc ecc
> Bada bene che non contesto l'impegno che dovete mettere nel vostro lavoro, ripeto non lo farei ma alcune cose non si possono negare


Vabbè. Infatti io alle Maldive a febbraio non ci potrò mai andare, per dire. 
Personalmente sogno una scuola dove i docenti ricevono le pagelle dagli studenti e dove quelli che non raggiungono gli standard vanno a fare un altro mestiere.
Sogno inoltre una scuola di otto ore per cinque giorni con servizio mensa o buoni-pasto. E dove le ferie siano appunto spalmabili, come per tutti gli altri lavoratori.
Ovviamente sogno anche una scuola in cui non si rischi di morire per un lampadario che si spatascia su un banco, o una scossetta di terremoto che manda in frantumi i muri. E magari anche una scuola dove i professori non debbano fare gli psicologi, le mamme, gli assistenti sociali.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ho idea di cosa guadagni ma siamo sempre li io faccio più ore
> E comunque se mi dici uno stipendio medio di un prof delle medie diciamo ti dico se ci allontaniamo di molto. Io non credo


Milleottocento euro insegnante di religione con due figli di cui uno a carico (una che conosco, mica io).


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vabbè. Infatti io alle Maldive a febbraio non ci potrò mai andare, per dire.
> Personalmente sogno una scuola dove i docenti ricevono le pagelle dagli studenti e dove quelli che non raggiungono gli standard vanno a fare un altro mestiere.
> Sogno inoltre una scuola di otto ore per cinque giorni con servizio mensa o buoni-pasto. E dove le ferie siano appunto spalmabili, come per tutti gli altri lavoratori.
> Ovviamente sogno anche una scuola in cui non si rischi di morire per un lampadario che si spatascia su un banco, o una scossetta di terremoto che manda in frantumi i muri. E magari anche una scuola dove i professori non debbano fare gli psicologi, le mamme, gli assistenti sociali.


Credo che sia la scuola che tutti vorremmo


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma di cosa si sta parlando esattamente?
> 
> ...


dipende dagli altri


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Milleottocento euro insegnante di religione con due figli di cui uno a carico (una che conosco, mica io).


Religione....va bè esco dal 3d


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo non é vero.
> Ho avuto prof che mi hanno dato tanto e quest'anno mio figlio passa l'anno grazie alla pazienza e alla professionalitá di una professoressa



infatti, ma per farla bene la professione devi dare seriamente.
dipende dalla morale e dall'etica che ti sei imposta.
ma non per tutti è cosi e lasciare che un professore il pomeriggio si disciplini da solo è pura utopia.
ci vorrebbe un controllo, e ore di lavoro, qualcuno a cui corrispondere per il lavoro fatto.
finita l'attività didattica , per esempio perchè tutti a casa?
ti impiego in altro modo, semmai.
per esempio con ripetizioni garis per studenti bisognosi e non che ti fai le lezioni private.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, c'entra eccome. Devi esserci portata per fare un certo mestiere, che più che mestiere è proprio una vocazione. Se hanno più tempo libero di te o di me è perchè per certi versi l'insegnamento è più "stressante" di parecchi altri mestieri. Sembra assurdo ma è così. Fatti sei o anche cinque ore in varie classi di disagiati e poi ne riparliamo, che non è che sono tutte come la scuola privata in centro a Milano dei figli di papà.


eco il punto è che come in ogni lavoro ci sono insegnanti che sono eccezionali su tutti i punti di vista e insegnanti che se andassero a zappare l'orto o a tagliare il prosciutto sarebbe  meglio. ecco la,professione di insegnante è difficilissima e delicata oltre che impegnativa e stressante ma proprio per questo non tutti possono insegnare e sarebbe il caso che chi non è un grado fosse spedito a fare lavori di segreteria amministrativa per dire


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Milleottocento euro insegnante di religione con due figli di cui uno a carico (una che conosco, mica io).



...è quella che ti scopi?
di la verità, siamo tutti amici qui...mi chiamano BlacK Mamba!!!!


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

*Lo scandalo*

Lo scandalo dei docenti di religione. Scelti dalle Curie, con uno stipendio dle 20% più alto, totali fancazzisti, che invece di far conoscere la Bibbia, testo chiave di tutta la cultura europea, fanno propaganda contro il divorzio, l'aborto, l'islam, ecc. ecc. 
Una vera merda, tra le più puzzolenti prodotte dal Concordato.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *eco* il punto è che come in ogni lavoro ci sono insegnanti che sono eccezionali su tutti i punti di vista e insegnanti che se andassero a zappare l'orto o a tagliare il prosciutto sarebbe  meglio. ecco la,professione di insegnante è difficilissima e delicata oltre che impegnativa e stressante ma proprio per questo non tutti possono insegnare e sarebbe il caso che chi non è un grado fosse spedito a fare lavori di segreteria amministrativa per dire


Oh-lala-iù!


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eco il punto è che come in ogni lavoro ci sono insegnanti che sono eccezionali su tutti i punti di vista e insegnanti che se andassero a zappare l'orto o a tagliare il prosciutto sarebbe  meglio. ecco la,professione di insegnante è difficilissima e delicata oltre che impegnativa e stressante ma proprio per questo non tutti possono insegnare e sarebbe il caso che chi non è un grado fosse spedito a fare lavori di segreteria amministrativa per dire



Ciao

questo però, è chiaro ... 
e vale per tutti i mestieri ... 

se non erro, il discorso era un'altro,
ma il punto mi sfugge di continuo ... :rotfl:
sempre nuovi aspetti ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ho idea di cosa guadagni ma siamo sempre li io faccio più ore
> E comunque se mi dici uno stipendio medio di un prof delle medie diciamo ti dico se ci allontaniamo di molto. Io non credo


a parte che era un TE generico e un IO generico; alcuni periodi o anni io (personale) lavoro tutti i giorni sena riposo settimanale un numero spossante di ore (più di 12) e di tempo di accompagnare i figli non ne avrei. Comunque, uno stipendo di un insegnante delle medie è di 1200 ca euro al mese dopo qualche anno. Delle superiori un paio di centinaia d'euro di più, sempre non di partenza. I precari sono sempre alla retribuzione di partenza. Lo dico perché, se dobbiamo confrontare le ore (o la flessibilità) fra i lavori, occorre farlo a pari condizioni. Conosco informatici che lavorano 15 ore al gg tutti i giorni 6 giorni su 7, ma guadagnano 10 volte quel che guadagno io. 10. E non lavorano certo 10 volte tanto (le ore in una giornata non sarebbero abbastanza). Comunque sono anche d'accordo con JB: è una lavoro importante, delicato e usurante (senza parlare poi delle scuole disagiate).


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh-lala-iù!


Da quando sei hawaiano ? :singleeye: ovviamente scrivo con cognizione di causa che sai poi gli psicoterapeuti si chiedono come mai devono seguire bambini sostanzialmente sani  invece che insegnanti con gravi ed evidenti problemi personali che gioco forza scaricano sugli alunni :mrgreen: ripeto e sottoscrivo mestiere pesante e delicato solo per alcuni non per tutti


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo scandalo dei docenti di religione. Scelti dalle Curie, con uno stipendio dle 20% più alto, totali fancazzisti, che invece di far conoscere la Bibbia, testo chiave di tutta la cultura europea, fanno propaganda contro il divorzio, l'aborto, l'islam, ecc. ecc.
> Una vera merda, tra le più puzzolenti prodotte dal Concordato.



finalmente tirate fuori la merda


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo scandalo dei docenti di religione. Scelti dalle Curie, con uno stipendio dle 20% più alto, totali fancazzisti, che invece di far conoscere la Bibbia, testo chiave di tutta la cultura europea, fanno propaganda contro il divorzio, l'aborto, l'islam, ecc. ecc.
> Una vera merda, tra le più puzzolenti prodotte dal Concordato.


Ma tu sei di ruolo o no? Sei precaria?


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, c'entra eccome. Devi esserci portata per fare un certo mestiere, che più che mestiere è proprio una vocazione. Se hanno più tempo libero di te o di me è perchè per certi versi l'insegnamento è più "stressante" di parecchi altri mestieri. Sembra assurdo ma è così. Fatti sei o anche cinque ore in varie classi di disagiati e poi ne riparliamo, che non è che sono tutte come la scuola privata in centro a Milano dei figli di papà.



La prima volta o quasi che mi trovi quasi d'accordo (non so se hanno più tempo libero, dipende).
A volte mi chiedo "Ma come fanno le insegnanti di mia figlia a sopravvivere?".
Più di 25 alunni, molti stranieri, uno che non sa una parola di italiano arrivato adesso in seconda elementare…
E siamo solo alle elementari…
Questi si fanno il culo, comunque.
Dalle medie in poi, è un lavoro massacrante, con gli invidiosi di turno che favoleggiano sulle vacanze estive… e i genitori che sono sempre pronti a romperti le balle considerandoti al loro servizio...
Come se il tempo lavorato fosse solo quello in classe….
Certo esistono i fancazzisti… come in tutti gli ambiti però. Ma non sono certo la maggioranza della categoria...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Da quando sei hawaiano ?* :singleeye: ovviamente scrivo con cognizione di causa che sai poi gli psicoterapeuti si chiedono come mai devono seguire bambini sostanzialmente sani  invece che insegnanti con gravi ed evidenti problemi personali che gioco forza scaricano sugli alunni :mrgreen: ripeto e sottoscrivo mestiere pesante e delicato solo per alcuni non per tutti


Ma quale hawaiano che è il classico richiamo alpino che si fa per innescare l'eco. Marò.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo però, è chiaro ...
> e vale per tutti i mestieri ...
> ...


E ma se tagli male il prosciutto al banco al limite il cliente sentirà una consistenza che non gli garba se chiami deficiente un ragazzino davanti ai compagni fai indubbiamente danni più seri


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> finalmente tirate fuori la merda


Mica ho detto che è un paradiso, la scuola. Ma vivaddio se questo Paese è ancora in piedi, veramente moltissimo lo deve a chi questo mestiere lo fa con passione. E su questo nulla può scalfire il mio convincimento.


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La prima volta o quasi che mi trovi quasi d'accordo (non so se hanno più tempo libero, dipende).
> A volte mi chiedo "Ma come fanno le insegnanti di mia figlia a sopravvivere?".
> Più di 25 alunni, molti stranieri, uno che non sa una parola di italiano arrivato adesso in seconda elementare…
> E siamo solo alle elementari…
> ...



pari, pari a tua moglie.
ma non è che sei un prete mancato?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale hawaiano che è il classico richiamo alpino che si fa per innescare l'eco. Marò.


Per gli alpini non sono esperta


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo scandalo dei docenti di religione. Scelti dalle Curie, con uno stipendio dle 20% più alto, totali fancazzisti, che invece di far conoscere la Bibbia, testo chiave di tutta la cultura europea, fanno propaganda contro il divorzio, l'aborto, l'islam, ecc. ecc.
> Una vera merda, tra le più puzzolenti prodotte dal Concordato.



Lo scandalo dell'ora di religione alla scuola dell'infanzia…
Che cazzo capiscono i bambini a 3 anni di religione?
I soldi per loro ci sono sempre… per gli insegnanti di sostegno no.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che è un paradiso, la scuola. Ma vivaddio se questo Paese è ancora in piedi, veramente moltissimo lo deve a chi questo mestiere lo fa con passione. E su questo nulla può scalfire il mio convincimento.


Sì ma tu non è che ci devi dialogare troppo con gli alunni che quelli mordono. Che cazzo mi rappresenta che ti stringi al seno Calvino, tu porca puttana devi percuoterli non essere percossa. Umpf.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Religione....va bè esco dal 3d


la retribuzione degli ins (???) di religione è frutto del concordato, a carico dello Stato (che però non ha potere di assumere...) e nn ha nulla a che vedere con quella dei docenti curricolari. Un ins. di italiano delle superiori, di mia conoscenza (17 anni di servizio), sfiora a malapena i 1500 euro.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per gli alpini non sono esperta


Bersaglieri?


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei di ruolo o no? Sei precaria?


ma perchè non ti fai i cazzi tuoi?
cosa cambia?


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo scandalo dell'ora di religione alla scuola dell'infanzia…
> Che cazzo capiscono i bambini a 3 anni di religione?
> I soldi per loro ci sono sempre… per gli insegnanti di sostegno no.


Madonna, se penso a questo poi... Altro scandalo, quello del sostegno.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bersaglieri?


Meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè non ti fai i cazzi tuoi?
> cosa cambia?


Molto.


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, se penso a questo poi... Altro scandalo, quello del sostegno.



pure, questo?????
ma dai?


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì ma tu non è che ci devi dialogare troppo con gli alunni che quelli mordono. Che cazzo mi rappresenta che ti stringi al seno Calvino, tu porca puttana devi percuoterli non essere percossa. Umpf.


Sono di ruolo. Ho ancora da imparare a sorridere di meno. Hai ragione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo scandalo dei docenti di religione. Scelti dalle Curie, con uno stipendio dle 20% più alto, totali fancazzisti, che invece di far conoscere la Bibbia, testo chiave di tutta la cultura europea, fanno propaganda contro il divorzio, l'aborto, l'islam, ecc. ecc.
> Una vera merda, tra le più puzzolenti prodotte dal Concordato.


letto ora. Quoto!


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma d'estate 3 settimane la restante la usi durante l'anno
> Gli insegnanti oltre al mese e mezzo estivo, vogliamo metterci vacanze di Natale Pasqua ponti carnevale elezioni.
> Non è una critica ma é indubbio che le ore a disposizione siano di più.
> Le mie amiche insegnanti vanno a prendere i figli a scuola, li portano in palestra ecc ecc
> Bada bene che non contesto l'impegno che dovete mettere nel vostro lavoro, ripeto non lo farei ma alcune cose non si possono negare



Boh: da me 4 settimane ad agosto. Poi due settimane a Natale, mi son fatto tutti i ponti.
Ditta privata.
Oggi le ferie te le devi fare obbligatoriamente.
22 giorni più i permessi…. hai voglia.
Sono quasi sei settimane l'anno.


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto.



Giò,
 le precarie non la danno più facile...
anzi, son precarie...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono di ruolo. Ho ancora da imparare a sorridere di meno. Hai ragione.


In quinta superiore avevamo una giovine supplente d'italiano che veniva in classe coi leggins senza mutande o quasi. Che tempi, amici.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La prima volta o quasi che mi trovi quasi d'accordo (non so se hanno più tempo libero, dipende).
> A volte mi chiedo "Ma come fanno le insegnanti di mia figlia a sopravvivere?".
> Più di 25 alunni, molti stranieri, uno che non sa una parola di italiano arrivato adesso in seconda elementare…
> E siamo solo alle elementari…
> ...


ah, ecco era invidia .in effetti


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Guarda che il discorso non era sulla fatica, ma sul tempo, le ore che non vengono calcolate. Se io dico che lavoro 20 ore a settimana con quelle ore intendo solo ed esclusivamente le ore di lezione frontale. Le ore di ricevimento, le ore che passi a rispondere alle email, a preparare i powerpoint per le lezioni, a prenotare le aule per gli esami, a preparare i testi per gli esami e le fotocopie per gli esami, a correggere tutti i vari esami, a fare esami orali, a riempire moduli per dare la disponibilità per le discussioni delle tesi, per la correzione delle tesi, a presenziare alle discussioni delle tesi, ecc ecc ecc queste sono tutte ore extra! E quindi quando *si dice che un professore lavora 18/20 ore alla settimana é una grandissima cazzata*. Io, ripeto, spesso lavoro fino a notte fonda. Ma quelle ore non sono ore di lezione frontale, quindi? Non è lavoro?


:up:


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

come funziona, scusate ... 
da noi religione, la si insegna come il sapere sulle religioni. 
Per il resto, ognuno se la vede con la propria chiesa ... 
Visto che se no, ti ritrovi metà dei genitori che non mandano
il figlio a scuola, perché vi è libertà di religione ... 
E in una classe tra testimoni di Geova, islamici, buddisti ... ecc.
non è facile ... 



sienne


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quinta superiore avevamo una giovine supplente d'italiano che veniva in classe coi leggins senza mutande o quasi. Che tempi, amici.



scommetto, che andavi spesso in bagno...
a me un'insegnate ha fatto una pompa,
 durante la ricreazione!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> scommetto, che andavi spesso in bagno...
> a me un'insegnate ha fatto una pompa,
> durante la ricreazione!!!!!


Ecco perchè stai così. Chi era? Quel vecchio bavoso d'italiano e latino? Racconta.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> scommetto, che andavi spesso in bagno...
> a me un'insegnate ha fatto una pompa,
> durante la ricreazione!!!!!


Ecco perché ce l'hai con la categoria. Come biasimarti?:singleeye:


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La prima volta o quasi che mi trovi quasi d'accordo (non so se hanno più tempo libero, dipende).
> A volte mi chiedo "Ma come fanno le insegnanti di mia figlia a sopravvivere?".
> Più di 25 alunni, molti stranieri, uno che non sa una parola di italiano arrivato adesso in seconda elementare…
> E siamo solo alle elementari…
> ...



ah, il problema è questo?
l'invidia per le vacanze?
ma vuoi far ridere, spero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come funziona, scusate ...
> da noi religione, la si insegna come il sapere sulle religioni.
> ...


ma come vuoi che funzioni nel feudo del papa? E' un corso di catechismo, vessatorio come tutti i catechismi, che lo stato (cioè noi) paga. In barba a ogni principio di decenza. Dimenticavo che il tizio viene assunto dal Vaticano, non dallo Stato. Ma poi il Vaticano non paga. Tentano il proselitismo, e nel modo più smaccato, questo è.


----------



## mirta (9 Giugno 2014)

oh, uno non può andare a lavorare che quando torna trova il suo topic di indirizzo comico/satirico trasformato in un vespaio insegnanti vs non-insegnanti 

ok, non era questo lo scopo, ma va bene uguale...ho capito che in questo forum si usa non chiudere i topic quando vanno OT o quando sono un crogiuolo di insulti vari  della serie "utenti, siete grandi e vaccinati. fate vobis"

Ho il dento avvelenato, ora, nei confronti della categoria "prof". Ma questo post lo avrei scritto anche 4 mesi fa. non per niente tutte le chicche che ho riportato (tutte verissime, purtroppo...al massimo un po' sintetizzate nel concetto) coprono un lasso di tempo che va dai 20 anni fa ai 2 anni fa.

Molto probabilmente scene del genere avvengono anche in altri ambienti fortemente polarizzati femmininamente, ma io ho frequentato solo quello dell'insegnamento, per cui posso parlare solo per quello. 
Attualmente lavoro nell'ambito dell'informatica: tutti maschi. Per lo meno, se gli offri un caffè, non fanno voli pindarici per dimostrare che era una manifestazione di interessamento sessuale.

Anche con questo lavoro, spesso e volentieri, porto il lavoro a casa. Lavoro non pagato, ma va bene così...almeno mi pagano il resto.
Idem quando facevo supplenze. 
Quando ho fatto la barista lavoravo 8 ore al giorno al bancone + 1 ora di pulizia del locale. ma quando uscivo, ero fuori. potevo organizzare il resto del tempo a mio piacimento perchè sapevo che dalle 7 di sera in poi ero in ogni caso libera: pub, aperitivo, seratina, dormire...fatti miei.
Con la scuola funziona così solo se vuoi farla funzionare così. 
Avevo colleghi di religione che preparavano le lezioni a casa con video, internet, ecc e colleghi di italiano che tiravano fuori il quaderno di appunti dell'università e facevan lezione da 40 anni basandosi su quello. Di tutto un po'. Al bar avevo il collega che quando c'erano più di 4 clienti cominciava ad avere la diarrea fulminante. 
Il problema è che per il fancazzismo di un tot%, poi ci rimette tutta la categoria. Ma è cosi per qualsiasi sottogruppo di umanità.
Un negro deve fare le cose due volte meglio di un bianco per essere considerato bravo la metà.
una donna """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""di un uomo """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""brava"""""""""
un bambino """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""di un adulto"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
un professore deve fare il suo lavoro il doppio di ore di un operaio perchè sia considerato stanco la metà
un libero professionista deve guadagnare la metà di un dipendente pubblico affinchè sia creduto guadagnare solo il doppio.
ecc ecc ecc


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco era invidia .in effetti



Uhm… in generale i discorsi contro gli insegnanti, rei di fare tante vacanze (un mito di chissà quanti anni fa), li ho sentiti da persone che invidiavano la loro presunta condizione di libertà, dal momento che si sentivano portatori unici di un cilicio lavorativo che pretendevano di imporre a tutti.
Ora… per me mal comune non è mai mezzo gaudio…
se uno sta meglio sono contento per lui,
ma se uno si lamenta lo deve fare per se stesso, non contro altri.
Per cui io direi… 2 mesi di vacanze per tutti, pensione a 55 anni, 35 ore di lavoro alla settimana max.
Scommetto che la produttività di tutti noi non calerà (meno tempo su internet….) ma almeno saremo un po' più felici…
Che dite? lo accettereste?


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, il problema è questo?
> l'invidia per le vacanze?
> ma vuoi far ridere, spero.


hm, mi sa che invidi di più le ore 'libere' del pomeriggio , mi sa.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm… in generale i discorsi contro gli insegnanti, rei di fare tante vacanze (un mito di chissà quanti anni fa), li ho sentiti da persone che invidiavano la loro presunta condizione di libertà, dal momento che si sentivano portatori unici di un cilicio lavorativo che pretendevano di imporre a tutti.
> Ora… per me mal comune non è mai mezzo gaudio…
> se uno sta meglio sono contento per lui,
> ma se uno si lamenta lo deve fare per se stesso, non contro altri.
> ...


Daje Danny, e naturismo per tutti.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> oh, uno non può andare a lavorare che quando torna trova il suo topic di indirizzo comico/satirico trasformato in un vespaio insegnanti vs non-insegnanti
> 
> ok, non era questo lo scopo, ma va bene uguale...ho capito che in questo forum si usa non chiudere i topic quando vanno OT o quando sono un crogiuolo di insulti vari  della serie "utenti, siete grandi e vaccinati. fate vobis"
> 
> ...


Bel post, sia quello iniziale che questo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2014)

Comunque si era partiti dicendo che le professoresse sono troie e i professori bagascioni o gay

dopo siamo passati al fancazzismo dei prof

meno male che Spider ci ha riportati in topic




Io giuro che non ho mai fatto pompe a nessuno, né ai ragazzi né ai colleghi


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque si era partiti dicendo che le professoresse sono troie e i professori bagascioni o gay
> 
> dopo siamo passati al fancazzismo dei prof
> 
> ...


Ai bidelli sì, allora. Che maiala.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm… in generale i discorsi contro gli insegnanti, rei di fare tante vacanze (un mito di chissà quanti anni fa), li ho sentiti da persone che invidiavano la loro presunta condizione di libertà, dal momento che si sentivano portatori unici di un cilicio lavorativo che pretendevano di imporre a tutti.
> *Ora… per me mal comune non è mai mezzo gaudio…*
> se uno sta meglio sono contento per lui,
> ma se uno si lamenta lo deve fare per se stesso, non contro altri.
> ...


ma infatti; certo che penso beati loro ma l'invidia è un'altra cosa.
ad ogni modo mi pare che mi stai semplicemente confermando quello che avevo detto all'inizio


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm… in generale i discorsi contro gli insegnanti, rei di fare tante vacanze (un mito di chissà quanti anni fa), li ho sentiti da persone che invidiavano la loro presunta condizione di libertà, dal momento che si sentivano portatori unici di un cilicio lavorativo che pretendevano di imporre a tutti.
> Ora… per me mal comune non è mai mezzo gaudio…
> se uno sta meglio sono contento per lui,
> ma se uno si lamenta lo deve fare per se stesso, non contro altri.
> ...



chiaramente 
Ho sentito anche scriteriate parlar male delle dipendenti pubbliche perché avevano 'una maternità troppo lunga', invece di incazzarsi a bestia perché la durata della loro maternità (astensione obbligatoria) era ridicola. Ma roba da matti.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> scommetto, che andavi spesso in bagno...
> *a me un'insegnate ha fatto una pompa,
> durante la ricreazione!!!!*!


Stai scherzando?


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque si era partiti dicendo che le professoresse sono troie e i professori bagascioni o gay
> 
> dopo siamo passati al fancazzismo dei prof
> 
> ...


idem. Che tristezza


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Stai scherzando?


Secondo te?


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> oh, uno non può andare a lavorare che quando torna trova il suo topic di indirizzo comico/satirico trasformato in un vespaio insegnanti vs non-insegnanti
> 
> ok, non era questo lo scopo, ma va bene uguale...ho capito che in questo forum si usa non chiudere i topic quando vanno OT o quando sono un crogiuolo di insulti vari  della serie "utenti, siete grandi e vaccinati. fate vobis"
> 
> ...



se rileggi la mia risposta iniziale, sono l'unico a non aver sfangato il 3d.
la colpa è tutta di Ab, Sienne, jb,clem, farfy e quella santa donna di Minnie ...
loro lo fanno apposta.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chiaramente
> Ho sentito anche scriteriate parlar male delle dipendenti pubbliche perché avevano 'una maternità troppo lunga', *invece di incazzarsi a bestia perché la durata della loro maternità (astensione obbligatoria) era ridicola. Ma roba da matti.*


Il problema è proprio questo.
Ci si incazza contro i diritti dei propri pari, piuttosto che per i propri.
In politica questa cosa è ben nota e si fa leva proprio su questa caratteristica per far passare tutte le porcate.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo.
> Ci si incazza contro i diritti dei propri pari, piuttosto che per i propri.
> In politica questa cosa è ben nota e si fa leva proprio su questa caratteristica per far passare tutte le porcate.


ah, con me sfondi una porta aperta, mi sa che era chiaro. La lotta per i diritti sociali e di vita mi sa che s'è persa per strada.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Beh io ad esempio fino al 20 luglio ho esami e riprendo il 3 settembre. Nel frattempo, si, spesso preparo il nuovo corso, o magari finalmente riesco a scrivere qualcosa per le mie ricerche e pubblicare qualcosa. Perché se non pubblichi sei finito.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo.
> Ci si incazza contro i diritti dei propri pari, piuttosto che per i propri.
> In politica questa cosa è ben nota e si fa leva proprio su questa caratteristica per far passare tutte le porcate.


ossignur 
mi sa che questa santa donna, martire del lavoro andrà a dormire che domani deve produrre per ore e ore non facendosi mancare anche la giusta dose di sano cazzeggio creativo che però stanca e sfinisce.
proff vi benedico e accolgo  , buone vacanze



e iopago


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo.
> Ci si incazza contro i diritti dei propri pari, piuttosto che per i propri.
> In politica questa cosa è ben nota e si fa leva proprio su questa caratteristica per far passare tutte le porcate.


si, si, raccontatela a quel datore di lavoro, che si è preso una neocatecumenale...
sei anni di fila di maternità...
un figlio dietro l'altro, come i biscotti.
certo era un diritto...il diritto era che lui doveva campare lei, visto che per sei anni non ha mai lavorato.
credete che un'atteggiamento cosi abbia favorito le donne?
questo datore , nopn ha più voluto vedere donne nel suo studio, neanche quelle sterili.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, si, raccontatela a quel datore di lavoro, che si è preso una neocatecumenale...
> sei anni di fila di maternità...
> un figlio dietro l'altro, come i biscotti.
> certo era un diritto...il diritto era che lui doveva campare lei, visto che per sei anni non ha mai lavorato.
> ...


in realtà se la doveva prendere col suo dio, semmai. Ma, essendo maschio, ha fatto la cosa che è nel suo dna da millenni: discriminare le donne.


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dov'è Erato?
> 
> Quella volta che mi disse la prof...ollimi...dimmi l'ablativo contino patatone mio...
> E io...Oloio...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in realtà se la doveva prendere col suo dio, semmai. Ma, essendo maschio, ha fatto la cosa che è nel suo dna da millenni: discriminare le donne.


ma tu stai proprio sotto seitan...
il suo Dio?
ma quello era un datore di lavoro, con un'azienda, i conti da quadrare...mica vive di viaggi i giappone e massaggi...e disposizioni feng shui...
essendo maschio...
come mi suona lesbica stà frase.
cosa c'entra?
poteva anche essere una donna, con la sua azienda...ma una che per sei anni non torna al lavoro, non ci vedi niente di strano?
hai mai organizzato un 'azienda?
stai nel pubblico, ti conviene.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu stai proprio sotto seitan...
> il suo Dio?
> ma quello era un datore di lavoro, con un'azienda, i conti da quadrare...mica vive di viaggi i giappone e massaggi...e disposizioni feng shui...
> essendo maschio...
> ...


aho, leggi il labiale: il datore di lavoro mica poteva punire lei. Dunque, per non incorrere in un problema analogo, mica ha 'discriminato' le neocatecumene (che si riproducono come i funghi), no. Ha discriminato le donne in genere. Difendi, difendi 'sto schifo, vai così. E cambia alcolico, magari migliori.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu stai proprio sotto seitan...
> il suo Dio?
> ma quello era un datore di lavoro, con un'azienda, i conti da quadrare...mica vive di viaggi i giappone e massaggi...e disposizioni feng shui...
> essendo maschio...
> ...


Perché nel privato va da dio…
Dai, non so dove lavori Spider, ma… lascia perdere le divisioni pubblico/privato, è roba che oggi è datata, poteva valere 20 anni fa non oggi.
Ci sono buoni datori di lavoro che sanno riconoscere i bravi dipendenti e valorizzarli e datori di lavoro che non capiscono un cazzo e poi si lamentano delle categorie che discriminano e altri sempre più che sfruttano i lavoratori fino all'osso.
Questo indipendentemente dal discorso pubblico e privato.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché nel privato va da dio…
> Dai, non so dove lavori Spider, ma… l*ascia perdere le divisioni pubblico/privato, è roba che oggi è datata, poteva valere 20 anni fa non oggi.*
> Ci sono buoni datori di lavoro che sanno riconoscere i bravi dipendenti e valorizzarli e datori di lavoro che non capiscono un cazzo e poi si lamentano delle categorie che discriminano e altri sempre più che sfruttano i lavoratori fino all'osso.
> *Questo indipendentemente dal discorso pubblico e privato.*


AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Però che coraggio a fare sei figli...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però che coraggio a fare sei figli...


Un incubo


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un incubo



veramente è arrivata a nove...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente è arrivata a nove...


Non mi esprimo


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché nel privato va da dio…
> Dai, non so dove lavori Spider, ma… *lascia perdere le divisioni pubblico/privato, è roba che oggi è datata, poteva valere 20 anni fa non oggi.*
> Ci sono buoni datori di lavoro che sanno riconoscere i bravi dipendenti e valorizzarli e datori di lavoro che non capiscono un cazzo e poi si lamentano delle categorie che discriminano e altri sempre più che sfruttano i lavoratori fino all'osso.
> Questo indipendentemente dal discorso pubblico e privato.


Danny, se non ci fossi stato...ti avrei inventato.
giuro


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Danny, se non ci fossi stato...ti avrei inventato.
> giuro


Spider… il pubblico sono anche gli ospedali, per dirti.
Sai i turni degli ospedali oggi come funzionano?
Sai quanti precari lavorano oggi nel pubblico?
Sai quanti precari nella ricerca?
Il CNR è pubblico…
Le università sono pubbliche.
Quanti precari lavorano facendosi il culo oggi in università?
E nella ricerca?
E i vigili del fuoco?
Hai un'idea di come lavorano?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi esprimo


veramente ne conosco anche di 12 marmocchi!!!!
w lavora solo lui.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente ne conosco anche di 12 marmocchi!!!!
> w lavora solo lui.



Minchia ma mi vai a prendere le eccezioni.
Io al max ne vedo arrivare a 3, a fatica.
Due in media.
Uno per quelli come noi.
Se è per questo conosco anche gente che con l'elicottero va alle feste dallo yacht parcheggiato a Saint Tropez.
E noleggia la Bentley per spostarsi.
Ma non è che ce ne sono tanti...


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Spider… il pubblico sono anche gli ospedali, per dirti.
> Sai i turni degli ospedali come funzionano?
> Sai quanti precari lavorano oggi nel pubblico?
> Sai quanti precari nella ricerca?
> ...



infatti, dicevo questo.
vali?
bene, sei assunto.
introduciamo la meritocrazia nel pubblico.
tu precario che vali, prendi il mio posto.
invece no, si difende una categoria intera.
nel privato se non rendi ti mandano subito a fare in culo...
ti licenziano subito.
hai capito o no?


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, dicevo questo.
> vali?
> bene, sei assunto.
> *introduciamo la meritocrazia nel pubbli*co.
> ...


Chi la introduce?
I politici?
Stai scherzando?
Mai hai presente come funziona?
In política valí per il numero di voti che sai portare, che tu sia un coglione o un delinquente, ti mettono in lista in base al numero. In politica vali per quante scarpe hai fatto agli altri. E per chi ti finanzia la campagna elettorale.
Ho visto in consiglio comunale assessori della giunta giocare a bottigliate d'acqua d'estate… e altre amenità…
mentre l'opposizione al 2% si faceva il culo dopo aver studiato anche di notte.
La meritocrazia non la introduciamo noi cittadini quando votiamo delle vere merde che ci fregano da decenni. 
E pretendiamo che queste merde la introducano su altri sfigati come e peggio di noi.
Ma quando mai...


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Chi la introduce?
> I politici?
> Stai scherzando?
> Mai hai presente come funziona?
> ...


ah, allora perchè non sappiamo introdurla ci rinunciamo?
certo meglio l'esame d'ammissione all'università, per i corrotti.
mio figlio vuole fare il medico, ma non potrà, forse, dipende da quanto pago.
tu quanto paghi?
se sei un operaio, non pagherai, tuo figlio non sarà mai un medico e magari sarebbe stato il migliore dei medici.
meglio la raccomandazione, meglio la paghetta.
di gente senza spina dorsale potrebbe bastare.
non ti ci mettere pure tu con la Scandinavia,
 dove tutto funziona meglio, il meglio è dentro di noi non fuori.
basta lamentarsi di ci  governa se poi lo assecondiamo.
il politico, rispecchia la sua società.
una società corrotta.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Quello che non capisci Spider è chi ha il  ruolo in questo momento di fregarci ben bene.
Non sono gli sfigatissimi precari del pubblico, o quelli altrettanto del privato.
Non sono i cinquantenni che andranno in pensione oltre i 70, non sarà io pensionando oltre i 70, né mia moglie che per la sola colpa di essersi laureata e aver fatto la specialità indi esser stata cococo per 5 anni ora si troverà ad andare in pensione a… 73 anni.
cioè manco fare la nonna.
(Grazie Fornero et similia)
Chi ci frega è chi gestisce le nostre tasse. Tutti i nostri soldini che non servono più per rifare le strisce sulle strade e rattoppare le buche, ma neppure a pagare gli stipendi dei medici e degli infermieri, o dei vigili del fuoco, vanno a finire belli spartiti da anni in tangentine et similia, che sia l'Expo o l'autostrada irrinunciabile con i lavori che non finiscono mai, che ogni tanto emergono ma questa è solo la punta dell'iceberg…
I voti di scambio dei pubblici servono sempre meno. Con l'italiano che non va più a votare, basta la piattaforma solida dei partiti residui a portare avanti il sistema… tanto ormai tutto si è buttato sullo scontro generazionale, tra privati e pubblici, tra precari e indeterminati… e poi decide l'Europa, si sa, con il fiscal compact, il mes e vaffanculo.
E mentre noi litighiamo, loro si fregano per bene le tue tasse, che tanto glielo lasciano fare, servi che non sono altro di altri interessi finanziari mondiali, e rivaffanculo.
Fatta un po' di politica?
Ci hai messo il naso?
Io mi ero candidato in una lista di quei partiti onesti e sfigati, dove ti fai il culo così per un ideale e dove quegli altri che hanno potere ti pigliano per il culo.
Ma a che serve?
La gente è sorda e si fa i cazzi propri (che non è vero perché sta finendo fregata) da un bel po'.
Si lagna su internet e su facebook, poi gli dai un cellulare, un pollo da spennare e china la testa e apre le chiappe come al solito.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *ah, allora perchè non sappiamo introdurla ci rinunciamo?*
> certo meglio l'esame d'ammissione all'università, per i corrotti.
> mio figlio vuole fare il medico, ma non potrà, forse, dipende da quanto pago.
> tu quanto paghi?
> ...



La raccomandazione funziona anche nel privato, ormai si assume quando si assume e se si assume dappertutto così. Questa è la classe imprenditoriale di oggi, non hai più gli Adriano Olivetti. 
Non è questione: ci vorrebbero dei grandi uomini nella classe dirigenziale che non ci sono.
E le masse non vanno da sole da nessuna parte. Si sbandano e litigano tra loro.
Al solito.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta fa la maestra (almeno...un tempo mi pareva fosse così), tutt'altra categoria molto più morigerata.


Siete matti. Non ho mai parlato del mio lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Sono arrivata a pag6 ed ero già stufa del dibattito "interessantissimo" sul pubblico e privato. E sembra che sia continuato sulle altre pagine.
Io distinguerei anche tra prof del nord e prof del sud :carneval:

Avevo capito diversamente la storia di Mirta. Però come apprendista Selvaggia Lucarelli non è male.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Danny si ritenga quotato sempre negli ultimi post.


----------



## passante (10 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a pag6 ed ero già stufa del dibattito "interessantissimo" sul pubblico e privato. E sembra che sia continuato sulle altre pagine.
> Io distinguerei anche tra prof del nord e prof del sud :carneval:
> 
> Avevo capito diversamente la storia di Mirta. Però come apprendista Selvaggia Lucarelli non è male.


:carneval: ma parliamo degli studenti. e di come scrivono le tesi. :mrgreen:

(e del perchè il compagno del ricercatore con cui hanno fatto il lavoro sperimentale si trovi a correggerle nottetempo:singleeye


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete *matti. *Non ho mai parlato del mio lavoro.


per favore


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete matti. Non ho mai parlato del mio lavoro.


Negli ultimi mesi no, in effetti


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

in questa discussione avresti voluto dire la tua e non hai potuto esprimerti, è un peccato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :carneval: ma parliamo degli studenti. e di come scrivono le tesi. :mrgreen:
> 
> (e del perchè il compagno del ricercatore con cui hanno fatto il lavoro sperimentale si trovi a correggerle nottetempo:singleeye



Ma tu sei davvero un santo! Ma dove si trovano i compagni che correggono le tesi del compagno ricercatore nottetempo?


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Ammetto*

Ammetto che questo 3d è veramente divertente,adoro i dolci scambi fra jb e spider, devo dire che spider incomincia ad essermi simpatico e tanto:mrgreen:, anche se la cosa non gli farà chiaramente piacere:rotfl:.Che dire?vantaggi e svantaggi come tutte le cose!Sono stato amato e odiato dai professori,ricordo sempre con tanto piacere la mia prof di filosofia che il giorno prima dell'esame di maturità mi invitò a casa sua per la restituzione di un libro,e fini con una bella pecora anti stress...ricordo ancora il suo saluto,tranquillo domani andrà tutto bene....io non sapevo proprio cosa cazzo pensare,avevo capito di essere entrato nelle sue grazie....avevo disegnato per sbaglio un enorme cazzo sul suo libro pensando che era del mio compagno di banco...,e lei non si incavolò....un segno premonitore.Viva le prof di tutta italia.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammetto che questo 3d è veramente divertente,adoro i dolci scambi fra jb e spider, devo dire che spider incomincia ad essermi simpatico e tanto:mrgreen:, anche se la cosa non gli farà chiaramente piacere:rotfl:.Che dire?vantaggi e svantaggi come tutte le cose!Sono stato amato e odiato dai professori,ricordo sempre con tanto piacere la mia prof di filosofia che il giorno prima dell'esame di maturità mi invitò a casa sua per la restituzione di un libro,e fini con una bella pecora anti stress...ricordo ancora il suo saluto,tranquillo domani andrà tutto bene....io non sapevo proprio cosa cazzo pensare,avevo capito di essere entrato nelle sue grazie....avevo disegnato per sbaglio un enorme cazzo sul suo libro pensando che era del mio compagno di banco...,e lei non si incavolò....un segno premonitore.Viva le prof di tutta italia.:up:


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


Poi però per la vergogna non andai alla cena di fine anno....,evitai,mi scopavo una mia compagna di classe strafidanzata, mi sarei sentito una merda....ricordo ancora che quella sera,andai  con la mia moto  su una collina a guardare i treni di notte ...sono stato sempre molto sentimentale....mi hanno rovinato le donne purtroppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a parte che era un TE generico e un IO generico; alcuni periodi o anni io (personale) lavoro tutti i giorni sena riposo settimanale un numero spossante di ore (più di 12) e di tempo di accompagnare i figli non ne avrei. Comunque, uno stipendo di un insegnante delle medie è di 1200 ca euro al mese dopo qualche anno. Delle superiori un paio di centinaia d'euro di più, sempre non di partenza. I precari sono sempre alla retribuzione di partenza. Lo dico perché, se dobbiamo confrontare le ore (o la flessibilità) fra i lavori, occorre farlo a pari condizioni. *Conosco informatici che lavorano 15 ore al gg tutti i giorni 6 giorni su 7, ma guadagnano 10 volte quel che guadagno io. 10.* E non lavorano certo 10 volte tanto (le ore in una giornata non sarebbero abbastanza). Comunque sono anche d'accordo con JB: è una lavoro importante, delicato e usurante (senza parlare poi delle scuole disagiate).


mi faresti cortesemente avere i riferimenti? Oppure ti mando io il CV.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi faresti cortesemente avere i riferimenti? Oppure ti mando io il CV.


Poi giri pure a me vero ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi giri pure a me vero ?


Nel caso ci sia la disponibilità per uno solo, mi sentirei di proporti un full time a metà: ce lo gestiamo come vuoi, turni, part-time orizzontale, verticale... non c'è problema


----------



## Tubarao (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel caso ci sia la disponibilità per uno solo, mi sentirei di proporti un full time a metà: ce lo gestiamo come vuoi, turni, part-time orizzontale, verticale... non c'è problema


Sei un'amica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel caso ci sia la disponibilità per uno solo, mi sentirei di proporti un full time a metà: ce lo gestiamo come vuoi, turni, *part-time* *orizzontale*, verticale... non c'è problema


potrebbe nuocere gravemente alla vostra già cagionevole salute


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> potrebbe nuocere gravemente alla vostra già cagionevole salute


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vedi, ad essere anime innocenti e pensare solo al lavoro le gaffes che scappano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vedi, ad essere anime innocenti e pensare solo al lavoro le gaffes che scappano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ammetto che questo 3d è veramente divertente,adoro i dolci scambi fra jb e spider, devo dire che spider incomincia ad essermi simpatico e tanto:mrgreen:, anche se la cosa non gli farà chiaramente piacere:rotfl:.Che dire?vantaggi e svantaggi come tutte le cose!Sono stato amato e odiato dai professori,ricordo sempre con tanto piacere la mia prof di filosofia che il giorno prima dell'esame di maturità mi invitò a casa sua per la restituzione di un libro,e fini con una bella pecora anti stress...ricordo ancora il suo saluto,tranquillo domani andrà tutto bene....io non sapevo proprio cosa cazzo pensare,avevo capito di essere entrato nelle sue grazie....avevo disegnato per sbaglio un enorme cazzo sul suo libro pensando che era del mio compagno di banco...,e lei non si incavolò....un segno premonitore.Viva le prof di tutta italia.:up:


oscuro ho una domanda per te (seria):



secondo te perché gli italiani chiamano quella posizione "pecorina" (facendo quindi riferimento alla pecora) e gli inglesi invece "doggy-style" (da dog, quindi con riferimento al cane)?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oscuro ho una domanda per te (seria):
> 
> 
> 
> secondo te perché gli italiani chiamano quella posizione "pecorina" (facendo quindi riferimento alla pecora) e gli inglesi invece "doggy-style" (da dog, quindi con riferimento al cane)?


be per via dei cafoni.....
quelli con la fune. ca funi

si facevano le pecore...e' vero..


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oscuro ho una domanda per te (seria):
> 
> 
> 
> secondo te perché gli italiani chiamano quella posizione "pecorina" (facendo quindi riferimento alla pecora) e gli inglesi invece "doggy-style" (da dog, quindi con riferimento al cane)?


Ipotizzerei perchè gli inglesi sono più naif di noi.Comunque le modalità di accoppiamento sono le stesse....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be per via dei cafoni.....
> quelli con la fune. ca funi
> 
> si facevano le pecore...e' vero..


E gli inglesi si facevano i cani?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E gli inglesi si facevano i cani?


no ma gli inglesi non hanno una vera e propria storia cmq......
aseptta, in pausa pranzo glielo chiedo perche dicono cosi....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipotizzerei perchè gli inglesi sono più naif di noi.Comunque le modalità di accoppiamento sono le stesse....



Perché più naïf? In che senso?

lo so che le modalità sono le stesse, ma mi chiedevo, visto che sei un cultore della materia, se avevi qualche dato sull'origine di queste due parole che si riferiscono allo stessi atto sessuale facendo riferimento a due animali diversi


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu sei davvero un santo! Ma dove si trovano i compagni che correggono le tesi del compagno ricercatore nottetempo?


Anche io lo voglio!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché più naïf? In che senso?
> 
> lo so che le modalità sono le stesse, ma mi chiedevo, visto che sei un cultore della materia, se avevi qualche dato sull'origine di queste due parole che si riferiscono allo stessi atto sessuale facendo riferimento a due animali diversi


Io mi occupo di dinamiche anali....:rotfl:


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché più naïf? In che senso?
> 
> lo so che le modalità sono le stesse, ma mi chiedevo, visto che sei un cultore della materia, se avevi qualche dato sull'origine di queste due parole che si riferiscono allo stessi atto sessuale facendo riferimento a due animali diversi



Pecorina credo derivi dal Decameron.


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi faresti cortesemente avere i riferimenti? Oppure ti mando io il CV.


se vuoi provare a lavorare per l'ESA ti mando i riferimento dell'amico del quale parlavo, il curriculum lo mandi a lui...


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oscuro ho una domanda per te (seria):
> 
> 
> 
> secondo te perché gli italiani chiamano quella posizione "pecorina" (facendo quindi riferimento alla pecora) e gli inglesi invece "doggy-style" (da dog, quindi con riferimento al cane)?



in latino si dice 'coitus more canino'; per una volta gli anglosassoni sono meno buzzurri di noi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in latino si dice 'coitus more canino'; per una volta gli anglosassoni sono meno buzzurri di noi.


Grazie!

quante cose si imparano su questo forum...


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Ecco*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> quante cose si imparano su questo forum...


Ci ero arrivato per logica...premesso che gli anglosassoni sono spesso meno burini di noi .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci ero arrivato per logica...premesso che gli anglosassoni sono spesso meno burini di noi .


A cosa eri arrivato per logica? Io mi aspetterei il riferimento al cane dagli italiani, visto che deriva dal latino.

Però adesso mi interessa un'altra cosa: perché la pecora fa più burino del cane? Farlo a mo' di pecora é più buzzuro di farlo a mo' di cane? Perché?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A cosa eri arrivato per logica? Io mi aspetterei il riferimento al cane dagli italiani, visto che deriva dal latino.
> 
> Però adesso mi interessa un'altra cosa: perché la pecora fa più burino del cane? Farlo a mo' di pecora é più buzzuro di farlo a mo' di cane? Perché?


vabbe ma ci sara una parola latina anche per pecora


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A cosa eri arrivato per logica? Io mi aspetterei il riferimento al cane dagli italiani, visto che deriva dal latino.
> 
> Però adesso mi interessa un'altra cosa: perché la pecora fa più burino del cane? Farlo a mo' di pecora é più buzzuro di farlo a mo' di cane? Perché?


perché per poter aver osservato l'accoppiamento di pecore un po' burino lo devi essere . I cani li vedi per strada


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe ma ci sara una parola latina anche per pecora



Certo che ci sarà. Ma AB ha detto che in latino si diceva 'coitus more canino'

quindi sta pecora ce la siamo tirata fuori noi. Gli inglesi hanno seguito i romani.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché per poter aver osservato l'accoppiamento di pecore un po' burino lo devi essere . I cani li vedi per strada



Mah non sono convinta...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Certo che ci sarà. Ma AB ha detto che in latino si diceva 'coitus more canino'
> 
> quindi sta pecora ce la siamo tirata fuori noi. Gli inglesi hanno seguito i romani.


ma ha senso pero per il discorso dei cafoni......poi noi italiani siamo cosi

mica esiste scialla sul vocabolario...
andare a infrociare contro un palo?

nemmeno....
facciamo tutto da soli


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ha senso pero per il discorso dei cafoni......poi noi italiani siamo cosi
> 
> mica esiste scialla sul vocabolario...
> *andare a infrociare contro un palo?*
> ...



eh?


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mah non sono convinta...


Ma è tanto importante poi capire sta cosa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è tanto importante poi capire sta cosa?


No ma quando mi impunto con qualcosa poi vado in loop e non riesco a pensare ad altro...

tipo adesso che mentre correggo penso "ma ste pecore e sti cani... Ma perché?... E allora i gatti? I conigli?.."... 

Ma poi il nome vero scientifico qual é? Mica sarà pecorina davvero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se vuoi provare a lavorare per l'ESA ti mando i riferimento dell'amico del quale parlavo, il curriculum lo mandi a lui...


per l'amore di Mercurio che soffro di vertigini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No ma quando mi impunto con qualcosa poi vado in loop e non riesco a pensare ad altro...
> 
> tipo adesso che mentre correggo penso "ma ste pecore e sti cani... Ma perché?... E allora i gatti? I conigli?.."...
> 
> Ma poi il nome vero scientifico qual é? Mica sarà pecorina davvero?


mannò vale per tutti i quadrupedi. E' come chiedersi perchè la somma di 1 + 1 si chiama due e non tre.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No ma quando mi impunto con qualcosa poi vado in loop e non riesco a pensare ad altro...
> 
> tipo adesso che mentre correggo penso "ma ste pecore e sti cani... Ma perché?... E allora i gatti? I conigli?.."...
> 
> Ma poi il nome vero scientifico qual é? Mica sarà pecorina davvero?


e poi ti offendi se si dice che avete tanto tempo per pensare alle cazzate


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No ma quando mi impunto con qualcosa poi vado in loop e non riesco a pensare ad altro...
> 
> tipo adesso che mentre correggo penso "ma ste pecore e sti cani... Ma perché?... E allora i gatti? I conigli?.."...
> 
> Ma poi il nome vero scientifico qual é? Mica sarà pecorina davvero?


Si, viene dal latino Pecorina Pecorinae,infatti nell'antica roma si usava spesso la terminologia"ad pecorinam"!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi ti offendi se si dice che avete tanto tempo per pensare alle cazzate


ma infatti poi mi tocca stare alzata fino alle due per recuperare... Mentre voi veri lavoratori dormite o trombate o guardate film...


Comunque io sono una linguista quindi tutto ciò è molto pertinente.

Mi è venuta un'altra curiosità: perché su dice "a cazzo di cane?" per dire che una cosa é fatta male? Eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, viene dal latino Pecorina Pecorinae,infatti nell'antica roma si usava spesso la terminologia"ad pecorinam"!


E mangiavano tanto pecorino mentre erano ad pecorinam


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma infatti poi mi tocca stare alzata fino alle due per recuperare... Mentre voi veri lavoratori dormite o trombate o guardate film...
> 
> 
> Comunque io sono una linguista qui di tutto ciò è molto pertinente.
> ...


ma lo dice la parola stessa....perche il cazzo di cane e' fatto male...
ah no... e' quello del gatto che e' fatto male....
secondo me hanno fatto confusione con gli animali


----------



## Tubarao (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No ma quando mi impunto con qualcosa poi vado in loop e non riesco a pensare ad altro...
> 
> tipo adesso che mentre correggo penso "ma ste pecore e sti cani... Ma perché?... E allora i gatti? I conigli?.."...
> 
> Ma poi il nome vero scientifico qual é? Mica sarà pecorina davvero?


E perché gli anglofoni la posizione uomo sdraiato donna sopra la chiamano CowGirl ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma lo dice la parola stessa....perche il cazzo di cane e' fatto male...
> ah no... e' quello del gatto che e' fatto male....
> secondo me hanno fatto confusione con gli animali


Perché è fatto male? In che senso é fatto male?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E perché gli anglofoni la posizione uomo sdraiato donna sopra la chiamano CowGirl ?


Perché la donna li cavalca come una Cow Girl! Elementare!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E perché gli anglofoni la posizione uomo sdraiato donna sopra la chiamano CowGirl ?


ma voi ancora che date retta a questi indecenti???
te pare che le strade enormi super marghe le chiamano STRIT (street)
le donne le chiamano uoman (woman)
gli autobus a 2 piano li chiamano bas (bus)

whitechapel lo dici come scrivi
notare il colore....white

stesso per blackpool  - colore black


greenwich non si legge grinweich
si legge grenwich -  non come il colore green....

non sanno nemmeno loro quello che fanno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Comunque sono interessata agli animali, non alle posizioni


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché è fatto male? In che senso é fatto male?


il pisello del gatto e' fatto come un gambo di rosa....con le spine riverse versop il basso per queto la gatta quando il gatto si toglie durante l accoppiamento si gira e lo graffia poraccia...le fa male ,,,


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma voi ancora che date retta a questi indecenti???
> te pare che le strade enormi super marghe le chiamano STRIT (street)
> le donne le chiamano uoman (woman)
> gli autobus a 2 piano li chiamano bas (bus)
> ...


É una barzelletta?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É una barzelletta?


lo era...anni fa e non includeva i colori....quella (insime ad altre e' una mia recentissima scoperta)


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No ma quando mi impunto con qualcosa poi vado in loop e non riesco a pensare ad altro...
> 
> tipo adesso che mentre correggo penso "ma ste pecore e sti cani... Ma perché?... E allora i gatti? I conigli?.."...
> 
> Ma poi il nome vero scientifico qual é? Mica sarà pecorina davvero?



"a mo' di pecorina". Penso sia di derivazione letteraria, ma non so se da Boccaccio o altri autori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma infatti poi mi tocca stare alzata fino alle due per recuperare... Mentre voi veri lavoratori dormite o trombate o guardate film...
> 
> 
> Comunque io sono una linguista quindi tutto ciò è molto pertinente.
> ...


probabilmente perchè il cane ha l'osso penico che l'uomo non ha.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> probabilmente perchè il cane ha l'osso penico che l'uomo non ha.


ha un osso nel pene? Ma quante cose sto imparando???


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ha un osso nel pene? Ma quante cose sto imparando???


ce l'hanno anche i gatti ma essendo più piccolo probabilmente è passato inosservato.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce l'hanno anche i gatti ma essendo più piccolo probabilmente è passato inosservato.


io so tutto sul pene felino (ma non quello di lothar)


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma infatti poi mi tocca stare alzata fino alle due per recuperare... Mentre voi veri lavoratori dormite o trombate o guardate film...
> 
> 
> Comunque io sono una linguista quindi tutto ciò è molto pertinente.
> ...


ma non puoi documentarti se hai questi dubbi che ti attanagliano?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non puoi documentarti se hai questi dubbi che ti attanagliano?


mi piace sentire le opinioni delle persone

Ho imparato molte più cose sulle espressioni idiomatiche o gergali o sui regionalismi postando domande su FB che non andando a cercare su dizionari ed enciclopedie

anche quando traduco spesso posto domande su FB e mi è molto utile sentire tutte le opinioni dei miei amici/colleghi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non puoi documentarti se hai questi dubbi che ti attanagliano?



Ad esempio: tu lo sai cosa vuol dire "scopico"? Nei dizionari non c'è


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

Ussignur.

Trovato queste risposte su internet... quando internet non serve a un ciufolo...

-Potrà sembrare strano ma questo termine non deriva dal fatto che la posizione richiama un animale a quattro zampe, bensì per il fatto che era l'unica posizione sessuale che la legge consentiva di usare ai pastori. La cosa risale al medioevo e la legge fu istituita dai feudatari, essendo questa l'unica posizione che permetteva al pastore di continuare a controllare, per questioni di visuale, le pecore del vassallo. In seguito venne introdotto il sinonimo "pe.corina", essendo compito del pastore pure la sorveglianza di quel prodotto caseario derivato dal latte di pecora. 

-si dice così,perchè purtroppo,si pensava che la vagina delle capre e pecore fosse quella più somigliante alla vagina umana. 
lo sporco pregiudizio è nato dal fatto che,spesso,i pastori avevano rapporti con i loro animali(ovini naturalmente). 
quindi i pastori nei periodi di MAGRA si accoppiavano con le povere bestie. 
questa patologia,che un tempo era considerta l'apice della normalità,prende il nome di zoofilia. 
Cmq a capretta,a cane,ad asina,a pecora fa lo stesso...l'importante è che quando me lo dice il mio ragazzo,io mi ci metto.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ussignur.
> 
> Trovato queste risposte su internet... quando internet non serve a un ciufolo...
> 
> ...


Le ho lette anch'io ma sopratutto la prima mi sembra un'invenzione.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho lette anch'io ma sopratutto la prima mi sembra un'invenzione.



Sa anche a me... le riportavo per curiosità della fuffa che si trova in giro...


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ad esempio: tu lo sai cosa vuol dire "scopico"? Nei dizionari non c'è


radioscopico, telescopico
questo ho trovato


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le ho lette anch'io ma sopratutto la prima mi sembra un'invenzione.


pensa che invece io la trovavo plausibile. Una volta era ammessa solo la missionaria, dalla chiesa. E i pastori dormivano con il bestiame di notte, mica in casa con la moglie, quindi i rapporti li avevano probabilmente di giorno, sui pascoli.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

*Scopico*

http://www.biblestudytools.com/lexicons/greek/nas/skopeo.html

Che riguarda l'atto del vedere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> radioscopico, telescopico
> questo ho trovato


Si, ma le culture scopiche? Cosa sono? Boh


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, ma le culture scopiche? Cosa sono? Boh


Sono culture che fondano la loro architettura sulla funzione visiva. Magari non conoscono la scrittura, o non la praticano, per esempio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono culture che fondano la loro architettura sulla funzione visiva. Magari non conoscono la scrittura, o non la praticano, per esempio.


Ora non ho qui il testo. Quando torno a casa ti posto il brano


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ora non ho qui il testo. Quando torno a casa ti posto il brano


Proprio utente predatrice:mrgreen::singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Trovato (viva l'Iphone!)

scusa, non erano culture scopiche ma vocabolario scopico. 

Ecco il pezzo

Tanto variegato e proteiforme è il vocabolario scopico della modernità, quanto riconoscibili e ricorrenti sono le figure tramite cui tale apparato linguistico e concettuale prende forma


ps non quotarmi che poi cancello, non vorrei mai che l'autore leggesse la sua opera su un sito sul tradimento...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2014)

E' variegato il vocabolario che contempla lemmi (verbi, sostantivi, formazioni linguistiche, avverbi, ecc.) che hanno attinenza con la funzione del "vedere".


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Grazie per la spiegazione.

questo invece?

costruire nuove feticizzazioni dell’Altro come subalterno che produce la sua “arte etnica"


----------



## Eretteo (10 Giugno 2014)

mirta ha detto:


> Ciao
> qno già mi conosce per averlo letto la mia storia, che riassumo qui brevemente: mio marito mi ha tradita con una prof.
> Non posso quindi negare di avere il dente avvelenato nei confronti della  categoria. D'altra parte è una categoria che mi ha spesso lasciata  basita, fin da quando io stessa frequentavo le superiori. Quale miglior  momento, quindi, che questo, per fare il punto della situazione?
> 
> ...


Rovinare le giovani generazioni e' una delle missioni piu' alte in cui certe donne posson dare il massimo delle loro "qualita'".
E poi d'estate si lamentano,che non han da lavorare....


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per l'amore di Mercurio che soffro di vertigini.


ahahaha, loro stanno a terra


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> radioscopico, telescopico
> questo ho trovato


con tutte le belinate che dico questa perché me la disapprovate?:singleeye:
 che menti contorte ....se si pigia per stizza prendetevi la responsabilità
che strazio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Però a me l'idea dei pastori che si fanno le pecore fa schifo. A parte le povere pecore, che non credo fossero felici, ma a quel punto non è meglio un po' di sana masturbazione?


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma infatti poi mi tocca stare alzata fino alle due per recuperare... Mentre voi veri lavoratori dormite o trombate o guardate film...
> 
> 
> Comunque io sono una linguista quindi tutto ciò è molto pertinente.
> ...


cit: "Chiesi a mia nonna (romana da almeno 6 generazioni) cosa significasse  tale espressione poichè la usava sempre e lei mi rispose: "Non hai mai  visto il cazzo del cane mentre scopa? Non fa nemmeno centro per quanta  foga ci mette" in romano ovviamente!". (trovato sul web)


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.biblestudytools.com/lexicons/greek/nas/skopeo.html
> 
> Che riguarda l'atto del vedere.


vedere mirato, però. Circoscritto, accurato, 'indagante' (proprio da skopeo).


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, ma le culture scopiche? Cosa sono? Boh


cultura che si basa sull'indagine, direi. Sull'osservazione mirata.


----------



## Principessa (11 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io so tutto sul pene felino (ma non quello di lothar)


A proposito di cazzi e di gatti... la mia micia nera sta diventando una bellezza. A poco più di 3 mesi pesa già 2 kg e secondo Elio diventerà una gattona. 

Stiamo pensando che prima di sterilizzarla vorremo farle fare una cucciolata così da diffondere i suoi geni 
 
Sono pentita di non averlo fatto con Marilù, è più intelligente di me. 

Faccio bene, amore? 

Le cercherò un marito nero come lei. 

Poi, se non riesco a darli via tutti, i gattini, qualcuno lo affogo nel lago di Nemi.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A proposito di cazzi e di gatti... la mia micia nera sta diventando una bellezza. A poco più di 3 mesi pesa già 2 kg e secondo Elio diventerà una gattona.
> 
> Stiamo pensando che prima di sterilizzarla vorremo farle fare una cucciolata così da diffondere i suoi geni
> 
> ...


Buongiorno cuore!!
Si secondo me una gravidanza bisogna sempre fargliela fare prima di sterilizzarle le gatte.
Io non ho potuto perche ne ho due...e non poyevo poi tenermi 10000 cuccioli anche perche le mie stanno fuori todo el dia...
Love ya!!


----------

